# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Billionaires profit from the corona crisis

## Firestarter

On 7 April, the Forbes story that lots of billionaires lost lots of money from the coronavirus “pandemic” was widely (re)published by our wonderful media? It looks like Forbes intentionally selected 18 March as the best date to push this propaganda.
Chuck Collins commented: 


> We started to immediately look at it and realize, even three weeks later, the story was changing quickly. Their story was, ‘Hey, the pandemic is really affecting even the billionaires; their wealth is down from last year globally and in terms of the U.S.’ What we found was, wait three weeks and they’ve now surpassed last year’s collective wealth and now they’re surging to new heights.


In the same month that 22 million Americans lost their jobs (with US employment rate coming close to 15%), American billionaires added about $282 billion (10%) to their net worth, from 18 March to 10 April. They now together own $3.229 trillion.
The combined wealth of these billionaires is higher than it was in 2019...

Since 1980, the taxes paid by billionaires, as a percentage of their wealth, dropped 79%: https://www.fastcompany.com/90494347...id-19-pandemic
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200423120531/https://www.fastcompany.com/90494347/american-billionaires-have-gotten-280-billion-richer-since-the-start-of-the-covid-19-pandemic)


Between 1 January 2020 and 10 April 2020, 34 of the nation’s wealthiest 170 American billionaires have seen their wealth increase by tens of millions of dollars.
Eight of these billionaires grew richer by more than $1 billion: Jeff Bezos (Amazon), MacKenzie Bezos (Amazon), Eric Yuan (Zoom), Steve Ballmer (Microsoft), John Albert Sobrato (Silicon Valley real estate), Elon Musk (Tesla and SpaceX), Joshua Harris (Apollo Global Management), and Rocco Commisso (Mediacom).

Jeff Bezos’ worth supposedly dropped to a “mere” $105 billion by 12 March.
But by 15 April, his net worth is $25 billion more than it was on 1 January 2020.

Eric Yuan added $2.58 billion to his wealth: https://inequality.org/great-divide/...-bonanza-2020/
(http://archive.is/eVDTp)


The Joint Committee on Taxation (JCT) analysed the tax provision in the $2 trillion coronavirus relief fund and concludes that almost 82% of its benefits will go to millionaires and billionaires that earn at least $1 million per year.
The clause “temporarily” suspends a limit to the amount that owners of “pass through” structured businesses can deduct against their “non-business income” to reduce the tax they pay.

Just 3% of the benefits of this clause will go to Americans who earn less than $100,000 annually. 

Suspending the limitation will result in fewer taxes collected in excess of $90 billion in 2020 alone.
It is expected that the whole series of tax amendments will add nearly $170 billion to the US national deficit by 2030.

Rep. Lloyd Doggett commented:



> for those earning $1 million annually, a tax break buried in the recent coronavirus relief legislation is so generous that its total cost is more than total new funding for all hospitals in America and more than the total provided to all state and local governments. 
> Someone wrongly seized on this health emergency to reward ultrarich beneficiaries, likely including the Trump family, with a tax loophole not available to middle class families. This net operating loss loophole is a loser that should be repealed.


 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lionaires.html

----------


## Firestarter

President Donald has helped Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates to regain his title of “richest man in the world” that he lost in 2017 to Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos.

Microsoft surprisingly defeated Amazon’s bid for the lucrative $10 billion Pentagon cloud computing contract, which makes Microsoft instantly one of the world’s most important military contractors.
This has helped Gates’ Microsoft shares rise with a booming 48%.

The 2 “richest men in the world” also control media empires.
Microsoft is the backbone for LinkedIn, Xbox, the Windows Phone and Windows OS. Microsoft also owns stakes in media giants like Comcast and AT&T. The “MS” in “MSNBC” stands for “MicroSoft”.
Jeff Bezos controls not only Amazon’s media ventures but also owns the “reputable” Washington Post: https://www.mintpressnews.com/faux-g...fluence/263208

More on Bill Gates' connection to the Lucis Trust (Lucifer Trust): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...p=69049#p69049

----------


## PAF

> President Donald has helped Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates to regain his title of “richest man in the world” that he lost in 2017 to Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos.
> 
> Microsoft surprisingly defeated Amazon’s bid for the lucrative $10 billion Pentagon cloud computing contract, which makes Microsoft instantly one of the world’s most important military contractors.
> This has helped Gates’ Microsoft shares rise with a booming 48%.
> 
> The 2 “richest men in the world” also control media empires.
> Microsoft is the backbone for LinkedIn, Xbox, the Windows Phone and Windows OS. Microsoft also owns stakes in media giants like Comcast and AT&T. The “MS” in “MSNBC” stands for “MicroSoft”.
> Jeff Bezos controls not only Amazon’s media ventures but also owns the “reputable” Washington Post: https://www.mintpressnews.com/faux-g...fluence/263208
> 
> More on Bill Gates' connection to the Lucis Trust (Lucifer Trust): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...p=69049#p69049


 @Swordsmyth

----------


## Firestarter

Undersecretary of Defense Ellen Lord told at a press conference that some $3 billion has already been funnelled to the military industrial complex by early payments for existing contracts, in addition to the billions from the first CARES act.
Ellen Lord indicates that the arms merchants will receive even more after Congress passes the next stimulus package.

One of the most important concerns for Undersecretary Lord is that the supply chains for the arms industry could be disrupted. Lockheed relies on low-paid Mexican workers in Chihuahua.
In Mexico thousands of workers have protested against the deadly conditions in the plants where they work.

The Pentagon and US Ambassador to Mexico Christopher Landau with the Mexican government have demanded that the _maquiladora_ workers will be forced back into the plants as “essential” to US imperialism’s war machine.
Workers in the arms industry in the US have also struck and protested but were forced back to work.

It looks like the profits for the big arms merchants (and their shareholders) will continue. In recent days, the US has escalated its air strikes against the dirt poor African nation of Somalia: https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/202.../pers-a23.html

----------


## Firestarter

At the start of April, biotech company Vir Biotechnology and UK pharmaceutical giant GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) announced their partnership in working on coronavirus “treatments and vaccines”.
GSK invested $250 million in return for a 5.6% stake in Vir, making it the third largest shareholder

San Francisco-based Vir is also backed by Bill Gates (him again!), Japanese investment giant SoftBank and Abu Dhabi (the United Arab Emirates).

Investment firm Iconiq Capital has built a large stake in Vir Biotechnology; and is now Vir's eighth largest shareholder with a 2.8% stake worth $113 million. 
Iconiq manages money for Silicon Valley moguls, including Mark Zuckerberg (of Facebook), Jack Dorsey (Twitter boss), and Reid Hoffman (LinkedIn founder): https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...rus-cures.html
http://archive.is/sZzD3

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK similar schemes, to make the wealthy profit from the “pandemic”, are started. With the important difference that censorship in the UK is even more complete.
Maybe I’m too much of a “conspiracy theorists”, but I don’t think that it’s a “coincidence” that they waited with the start of the coronavirus “pandemic” till the Brexit deal was done. After the UK left the EU, the Bank of England had all the more freedom to award money to Queen Elizabeth cronies.

While the economy is crashed to cause an apparent “pandemic” (especially relatively small companies go bankrupt), the Bank of England has created the Covid Corporate Financing Facility (CCFF), to support the UK’s biggest companies through the crisis.
As if that isn’t enough, Britain is infamous for its secrecy (possibly second only to the Netherlands), the Bank of England refuses to make public which companies receive these funds and businesses have to sign confidentiality agreements.

Campaign Group Positive Money reports: 


> By the first week of April they had handed out more than £11 billion in bailouts with another £30 billion agreed – almost all of it hidden from public view. We’ve only learnt about a handful of company bailouts (such as EasyJet, Greggs, Redrow Homes and First Group) backhandedly through the press. And, to access the scheme, companies must be deemed to make a material contribution to the UK economy and have an investment-grade or sound long-term rating from a big credit rating agency – making the CCFF a highly exclusive facility.


By 6 May, the total CCFF amount – 51 billion pound.

If a company meets these arbitrary requirements, the Bank of England then purchases short-term debt from the company with new money it has created out of thin air: https://truepublica.org.uk/united-ki...ed-in-3-weeks/
(http://archive.is/DrfgW)

----------


## Firestarter

It's always the question when 2 parties are connected - WHO controls WHO?
It is strange that there are so many connections from the "richest man in the world" Bill Gates to the government of Queen Elizabeth II (possibly the only *trillionaire* in the world).


Doomsday model builder Neil Ferguson is acting director of the Vaccine Impact Modelling Consortium (VIMC), at Imperial College in London, which is funded by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and by the Gates funded GAVI.
GAVI is closely connected to the Gates, Microsoft and Rockefeller Foundation seed-funded ID2020 project, which incorporates Accenture, Microsoft (Gates), Ideo-Org and Rockefeller Foundation that are also tied to the GAVI alliance.
The ID2020 initiative promotes universal biometric verification for the whole world; as Prashant Yadav, senior fellow at the US-based Center for Global Development, explained: 


> Biometric IDs can be a gamechanger. They can help governments target population segments e.g healthcare professionals or the elderly population, verify people who have received vaccination, and have a clear record.


 https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/who...vid19-part-one
(http://archive.is/Oqits)


The UK Government's Chief Medical Advisor Chris Whitty was on the interim board of CEPI in 2017/2018. Whitty also received $40m for malaria research in Africa from Gates in 2008.
Chris Whitty now chairs the UK Vaccine Network and is co-lead for the National Institute for Health Research (NIHR). The NIHR and UK Research and Innovation are donating £20 million to CEPI for Covid–19 vaccine development on top of the £50 million given by the UK Government to CEPI directly.

The Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) was launched at Davos in 2017 by the governments of Norway and India, the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, the British-based Wellcome Trust and the World Economic Forum.
CEPI is reportedly funding 6 COVID-19 vaccine programmes (of the 10 to 15 “serious” programmes): CureVac, Inovio Pharmaceuticals, Moderna, and the Universities of Oxford, Imperial College and Queensland in Australia.

CEPI also works with GSK (that was once controlled by the Wellcome Trust) to develop a Covid–19 vaccine.
The Pandemrix vaccine that caused severe brain damage in children after use in the swine flu “pandemic” of 2009 was developed by GSK.

Before Sir Patrick Vallance became the UK Government chief scientific adviser, he was president of research and development at GSK from 2012 to March 2018.

The Secretary of State for Health and Social Care, Matt Hancock, owns the Porton Biopharma that looks to benefit from the response to the Covid–19 “pandemic”.
Chief adviser to PM Boris Johnson Dominic Cummings and Hancock are also tied to Babylon Health, a health tech firm that implements AI. Matt Hancock gushes his love for Babylon at every opportunity. 
Babylon Health was founded by former Goldman Sachs bankster Ali Parsa.

See Matt Hancock and Bill Gates.


In March 2020, Babylon’s Rwanda-focused subsidiary, Babyl, signed a ten-year partnership with the Rwandan government to give every citizen access to digital health consultations. This project is subsidised by the Rwandan government and the Bill Gates Foundation.
It looks like the apps are used as surveillance instruments for the genocidal Rwandan government of war criminal Paul Kagame.

Maybe Bill Gates expects that the COVID-19 DNA-vaccines will cause severe health damage. Why else would he demand indemnity against lawsuits: https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/cov...nment-lockdown
(http://archive.is/eTRP3)

----------


## Firestarter

Is COVID-19 testing about**: 1) Information; 2) Mind Control; 3) Money;
Or 4) all of the above?
Should we trust the corrupt elite that has looted the population to become billionaires, and seem to aim for depopulation, to control health care?


Jared Kushner, Ivanka Trump’s husband, leads his own coronavirus task force since last week, at the request of Pence’s chief of staff.
Kushner’s team include representatives of companies like UPS, FedEx and Flatiron Health (its CEO Nat Turner), and Kushner allies in the Trump administration such as director of the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Innovation Brad Smith and chief executive of the U.S. International Development Finance Corporation Adam Boehler.

Kushner also brought in employees from the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) to embed with his team at HHS.

Kushner said he is “closely collaborating” with Vice President Mike Pence and talks to him “ten times a day”.
After some criticism, Kushner defended his role by saying his team’s goal was to bring “an entrepreneurial approach” to the crisis.

Kushner is primarily focused on attempting to set up drive-through testing sites with the help of technology and retail executives. 
Kushner’s team is focused on setting up the drive-through testing sites in “hot spot” areas with “large outbreaks”, like Seattle, the San Francisco Bay area and New York City: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...e=BB11nNpy_1|1
(http://archive.is/tUjnl)


In 2013, Oscar Health was reportedly co-founded by Jared’s younger brother, Joshua Kushner. At the time, Jared and Josh controlled the Thrive Partners III GP LLC holding company that owned Oscar.
Although this looks like a conflict of interest, it doesn’t show anything more than President Donald using his position to make Oscar’s new coronavirus testing website a guaranteed success though...

Some fools have suggested that President Donald at a press conference last week made an honest “mistake”, when he falsely claimed that 1,700 Google engineers are developing a national testing website that would within days be active.
The very same day, Oscar launched its “first testing center locator for COVID-19 in the U.S.”, while the website Donald promised still isn’t. Maybe it’s also a “coincidence” that Kushner’s flow chart was “eerily similar” to Oscar’s new website.

Officially by the end of 2015, when Trump’s presidential campaign was already planned, Joshua Kushner was “deemed the ultimate controlling person in Oscar’s holding company”.
Until 2018, Thrive remained the controlling party in Oscar’s ownership structure. Jared Kushner’s financial disclosure in 2017 showed that he had retained an interest in Thrive. In 2016, Kushner made over $5 million from Thrive Partners III GP and between $1 million and $5 million through Thrive Capital Partners III LP.

According to Kushner’s 2017 disclosure form he had divested from a $30 million stake in Thrive Capital, when becoming an adviser to his father-in-law President Donald.
It is not known how much of these assets were directly sold to Jared’s brother Joshua.

Google’s parent company, Alphabet, was an early investor in Oscar. In 2018, Alphabet invested another $375 million in Oscar.
In May 2014, Peter Thiel's Founders Fund led the $30 million investing round: https://www.motherjones.com/politics...-testing-site/
(http://archive.is/YodgD)


It isn’t only the Oscar health of the Kushner brothers that provides COVID-19 tests...

The Grand Rapids-based Spectrum Health of the filthy rich in-laws of the sister of Erik Prince (founder of the Blackwater mercenary firm), Betsy DeVos, offers free telescreenings for anybody worried they are infected with the coronavirus.
Spectrum Health also started a new coronavirus drive-thru testing centre: https://healthbeat.spectrumhealth.or...ction-testing/

----------


## Firestarter

Reportedly on 22 March, 3 companies – Collective Medical, PatientPing and Juvare – sent a memo to Jared Kushner, Vice President Mike Pence and Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services Alex Azar offering to collectively “_supply the government with information on where and how many patients are seeking care across 80 percent of the U.S. ‘in short order.’_”

Collective Medical Technologies is America’s largest “healthcare collaboration network”.
Its current CEO Chris Klomp has worked at the Mitt Romney-founded Bain Capital, whose alumni also include Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and current CEO of Google’s YouTube Susan Wojicki.

PatientPing focuses on information-sharing in order to create a “healthcare collaboration network”. PatientPing’s first lead investor was Google Ventures. Google Ventures often co-invests in companies with In-Q-Tel, the CIA’s venture capital firm.
Google Ventures’ Dr. Krishna Yeshwant sits on PatientPing’s board and he also led Google’s investment in Editas Medicine, the CRISPR gene-editing start-up backed by Bill Gates and his former advisor Boris Nikolic.
PatientPing’s other lead investor is the venture capital firm Andreesen Horowitz. Horowitz is advised by former Secretary of the Treasury Larry Summers, an associate of Bill Gates and Donald’s paedophile buddy Jeffrey Epstein. Andreesen Horowitz’s firm is also a lead investor in Toka, founded by former Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Barak, another associate of Epstein. 

Juvare provides its clients the ability to track “_patients, people, pets and populations throughout any kind of event_”. Juvare’s software relies heavily on Google-made or owned software and is used by 80% of state public health agencies and over 50 different U.S. federal agencies – including the FBI, the State Department and Homeland Security and the U.S. army.
In one of those strange coincidences, from January to August 2019 Juvare was a participant in the “Crimson Contagion” simulations that were conducted by the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS). The Crimson Contagion series were 4 simulations of the response to a massive viral pandemic.

In 2019, Jared Kushner and his wife Ivanka Trump were among the leading proponents of the controversial program Health Advanced Research Projects Agency (HARPA). HARPA would create a new government “health” agency to stop mass shootings before they occur. HARPA’s main program,  “Safe Home”, would develop an artificial intelligence-based system.
While HARPA didn’t go through, a similar project will be started with “coronavirus” replacing “mass shootings” as the official justification: https://www.thelastamericanvagabond....llance-system/
(http://archive.is/OKIFP)


Another interesting story in this context is that because of the COVID-19 “pandemic” the Queen Elizabeth controlled U.S. International Development Finance Corporation (DFC) – that was created to fund foreign projects – is now authorised to finance “supply chains within the United States”: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6954977

----------


## Firestarter

Months before the corona “pandemic” was started, the biggest investment fund in the world, BlackRock where the Trump family invests their savings, authored a plan to go “direct” in the next crisis, blurring the lines between government fiscal policy and central bank monetary policy.
The plan was rolled out in August 2019 at the G7 summit of central bankers.

On 17 September 2019, the U.S. Federal Reserve would begin an emergency repo loan bailout program, loaning hundreds of billions of dollars a week by “going direct” (similar to the BlackRock plan).
Then because of the coronavirus crisis, for the first time in history, US Congress handed over $454 billion of taxpayers’ money to the Fed that will be leveraged into a $4.54 trillion bailout plan.
Nobody will argue that the crisis was caused by government policy instead of any coronavirus...

In the United States, some 85% of the stock market is owned by the richest 10% of Americans.
Buying stocks will effectively make the wealthy even richer, while income inequality is already at the highest levels since the 1920s.

The BlackRock plan also explains the fiscal stimulus of the CARES Act with “direct” $1200 checks and deposits to “poor” Americans and Paycheck Protection Program loans and grants to small businesses.

BlackRock plays an important role in implementing the plan that under the guide of the coronavirus pandemic. BlackRock has even been hired by the US Federal Reserve, the Bank of Canada, and Sweden’s central bank to implement parts of the plan.
The Federal Reserve hired BlackRock to “direct” buy $750 billion in corporate bonds and bond ETFs (Exchange Traded Funds). The BlackRock-run program will get $75 billion of this money to eat the losses on its corporate bond purchases, which will include its own Exchange Traded Funds (ETFs) of which BlackRock is one of the largest purveyors in the world.

Three of the 4 authors of the BlackRock plan have previously worked at the central banks in the U.S., Israel, Canada and Switzerland.
Stanley Fischer: in 2005 went from Vice Chairman of Citigroup to become Governor of the central bank of Israel. In 2014 he became a Governor and Vice Chairman of the U.S. Federal Reserve. After he resigned at the Fed in October 2017, he became a Senior Advisor at BlackRock in January 2019.
Philipp Hildebrand: was Chairman of the Governing Board of the Swiss National Bank from 2010 until 2012 (he abruptly resigned over a scandal in which his wife trades in currencies about which he had inside information).  Hildebrand is now Vice Chairman of BlackRock and a member of its Global Executive Committee.
Jean Boivin: Deputy Governor of the Bank of Canada in 2010-2012, when he became Associate Deputy Minister at the Department of Finance of Canada. He joined BlackRock in 2014.
Elga Bartsch: has previously worked at Morgan Stanley in London: https://wallstreetonparade.com/2020/...ment-the-plan/
(http://archive.is/8Y7p3)


See the following nuggets from the white paper...



> A practical way of “going direct” would need to deliver the following: 1) defining the unusual circumstances that would call for such unusual coordination; 2) in those circumstances, an explicit inflation objective that fiscal and monetary authorities are jointly held accountable for achieving; 3) a mechanism that enables nimble deployment of productive fiscal policy, and; 4) a clear exit strategy. Such a mechanism could take the form of a standing emergency fiscal facility. It would be a permanent set-up but would be only activated when monetary policy is tapped out and inflation is expected to systematically undershoot its target over the policy horizon.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Any additional measures to stimulate economic growth will have to go beyond the interest rate channel and ‘go direct’ – [with] a central bank crediting private or public sector accounts directly with money. One way or another, this will mean subsidizing spending – and such a measure would be fiscal rather than monetary by design. This can be done directly through fiscal policy or by expanding the monetary policy toolkit with an instrument that will be fiscal in nature, such as credit easing by way of buying equities. This implies that an effective stimulus would require coordination between monetary and fiscal policy –be it implicitly or explicitly.


 https://www.blackrock.com/corporate/...ugust-2019.pdf
(http://archive.is/Numac)


A scheme like this has sometimes been referred to as “helicopter money”, a term coined by Milton Friedman: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_money

----------


## Firestarter

Earlier this month, the Institute for Policy Studies (IPS) and Americans for Tax Fairness (ATF) reported that American billionaires have seen their combined net worth grow by $584 billion in the 3 months since the Covid-19 “pandemic” was started on 18 March and made more than 45 million Americans unemployed.
The five richest billionaires in the U.S. - Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, Warren Buffett, and Larry Ellison - saw their collective wealth grow by $101.7 billion from 18 March to 17 June 17.


Since 18 March, the combined wealth of America's billionaires has grown from $2.948 trillion to $3.531 trillion.

According to Frank Clemente: 


> Their wealth increased twice as much as the federal government paid out in one-time checks to more than 150 million Americans. This orgy of wealth shows how fundamentally flawed our economic system is.


 https://www.commondreams.org/news/20...-last-3-months

----------


## Firestarter

Kanye West has recently announced to run for president, maybe in a ploy to take black votes away from Joe Biden...
I doubt that he is, but Kanye has claimed to be a billionaire.

Kanye West’s brand Yeezy benefited from the Paycheck Protection Program by receiving a loan “between $2 million and $5 million”: https://eu.usatoday.com/story/money/...am/5385496002/

----------


## Firestarter

The Trump administration finally released the list of the more than 650,000 “small businesses” that got $150,000 or more in low-interest loans from the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP).

The Foremost shipping company of the family of Donald’s Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao got $350,000 to $1 million in PPP loans.

The eugenics Planned Parenthood movement received at least $40 million in PPP loans across the US.

Grover Norquist's Americans for Tax Reform Foundation received $150,000-$300,000 in PPP loans.

Dozens of law firms received PPP aid, including the New York law firm headed by President Donald’s long-time attorney Marc Kasowitz, which received a PPP loan worth $5-10 million.

Not really surprising that also several members of Congress or their spouses got PPP aid: https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53324891
(http://archive.is/5s8Vk)


At least 3 businesses of the Chabad-Lubavitch Kushner in-laws of Donald’s Jewish daughter Ivanka Trump got Paycheck Protection Program loans.
The Observer Holdings LLC that owned the news company Jared Kushner controlled got $350,000 to $1 million in pandemic relief.

Two of the Kushner family's New Jersey hotels - Princeton Forrestal and Esplanade Livingston - also pulled PPP loans: https://www.salon.com/2020/07/08/thr...bailout-funds/
(http://archive.is/Gaveb)


Global private membership club Soho House received up to $22 million in 6 different PPP loans.
Soho House is backed by Bill Clinton’s (former) buddy, the billionaire Ron Burkle...

Kanye West's sister-in-law, Khloe Kardashian, also received $1-2 million from the PPP: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...usinesses.html


CloudCommerce in which Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale owns a great deal of worthless penny stock got $780 thousand in PPP loans: https://www.motherjones.com/2020-ele...cale-ppp-loan/


About 950 “Jewish” organisations received more than $500 million in total...
According to Spokoiny: “_The best predictor of who would get a loan and wouldn’t is the banking partner they used_”.

The controversial Anti-Defamation League (ADL) was 1 of 7 “Jewish” organisations that received a Paycheck Protection Program loan of $5-10 million: https://forward.com/news/450356/sba-...erations-jccs/
https://www.timesofisrael.com/us-jew...t-have-helped/

----------


## PAF

> The Trump administration finally released the list of the more than 650,000 “small businesses” that got $150,000 or more in low-interest loans from the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP).
> 
> The Foremost shipping company of the family of Donald’s Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao got $350,000 to $1 million in PPP loans.
> 
> The eugenics Planned Parenthood movement received at least $40 million in PPP loans across the US.
> 
> Grover Norquist's Americans for Tax Reform Foundation received $150,000-$300,000 in PPP loans.
> 
> Dozens of law firms received PPP aid, including the New York law firm headed by President Donald’s long-time attorney Marc Kasowitz, which received a PPP loan worth $5-10 million.
> ...



Since nobody else seems to be concerned, or commenting on this thread, I'll chime in here:

Well well well.

Thanks for the info, @Firestarter ... at least some of us still Follow the Money.

----------


## Firestarter

> Thanks for the info, @Firestarter ... at least some of us still Follow the Money.


Thanks for the nice words...

Much of the information in my last post in this thread was already posted here though: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...club-benefited

----------


## Krugminator2

> Since nobody else seems to be concerned,


Probably because he cites information from groups like these




> The *Institute for Policy Studies (IPS) is an American progressive[3][4][5] think tank*





> Americans for Tax Fairness (ATF)
> 
> Americans for Tax Fairness (ATF) is a diverse campaign of more than 420 national, state and local endorsing organizations united in support of a fair tax system that works for all Americans. It has come together based on the belief that the country needs comprehensive, progressive tax reform that results in greater revenue to meet our growing needs. This requires big corporations and the wealthy to pay their fair share in taxes, not to live by their own set of rules.





> Common Dreams 
> 
> We share our readers’ progressive values of social justice


Not to mention Salon, Mother Jones, 

The Nasdaq is in a bubble.  I wouldn't be surprised if the Nasdaq has zero return over the next ten years from this point like it did from March of 2000 until June of 2014.

Bubbles correct themselves without the need for government redistribution schemes.

----------


## PAF

> The Nasdaq is in a bubble.  I wouldn't be surprised if the Nasdaq has zero return over the next ten years from this point like it did from March of 2000 until June of 2014.
> 
> Bubbles correct themselves without the need for government redistribution schemes.



*SuperCom Starts Biometric Location Tracking Pilots In New Regions, Gets Nasdaq Letter*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Nasdaq-Letter

----------


## DamianTV

> *SuperCom Starts Biometric Location Tracking Pilots In New Regions, Gets Nasdaq Letter*
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Nasdaq-Letter


So if a "certain" political party is labeled as "the enemy", not only will they know exactly who they are but down to the millimeter WHERE they are.  If the Nazis had that kind of power over the Jews, there would NOT be a Jew alive today.

----------


## Firestarter

> So if a "certain" political party is labeled as "the enemy", not only will they know exactly who they are but down to the millimeter WHERE they are.  If the Nazis had that kind of power over the Jews, there would NOT be a Jew alive today.


I thought that Adolf Hitler was brought to power for Geopolitical purposes by the Zionists (including many "Jews"): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1340

----------


## Firestarter

One of the results of the coronavirus police state is that small businesses are bankrupted, while the big corporations take an ever growing market share (owned by the fabulously wealthy or the giant investment funds including BlackRock and Vanguard)



> Eventually, the overall economy will recover, more or less. People will need to buy things and pay for services. But the coronavirus will radically reshape Main Streets across the country, accelerating changes long in the making — chain stores will replace mom-and-pop businesses, some storefronts will remain vacant, and cash that once went into local hands will be redirected to Amazon and Walmart. (Amazon chief executive Jeff Bezos owns The Washington Post.) The pandemic will reinforce and exacerbate what were already the two key economic trends of our lifetime: consolidation and inequality.
> (…)
> Concentration will also grow as the strongest companies buy up weaker ones that nonetheless have valuable brands and other assets — just as JPMorgan Chase, the least shaky of the major banks, absorbed Bear Stearns and Washington Mutual during the 2008 financial crisis and emerged as the largest bank in the country. Or weaker companies will be taken over by private-equity firms flush with cash, hunting for bargains.
> (…)
> the post-coronavirus American Dream will be accessible only to children of the fortunate: Get an elite education, work for Google or Goldman Sachs, and start a technology company or become a partner at a private-equity firm.


 http://archive.is/B3hya


West Virginia Governor Jim Justice got a $1-2 million in April and another $5-10 million Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) loan for his luxury Greenbrier resort in White Sulphur Springs.

Hobby Lobby king David Green, associate of smugglers all over the world got a $2-5 million PPP loan for his Museum of the Bible with dubiously acquired artefacts.

Ayn Rand Institute board member Harry Binswanger explained in May why they would “_take any relief money offered_”: 


> It would be a terrible injustice for pro-capitalists to step aside and leave the funds to those indifferent or actively hostile to capitalism.


Of course we wouldn’t want tenants to be prevented from paying what they owe the Trump Organization.
Dozens of tenants at buildings owned by the Trump syndicate received funds. More than 20 businesses at the Trump-owned 40 Wall Street received government loans of at least $20 million: http://web.archive.org/web/20200709111510/https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/a33233404/ppp-ayn-rand-institute/
(http://archive.is/G4Zha)


The wealthy receiving low-interest PPP loans include members of Congress and their families, $14 million in relief funds: 


> At least nine lawmakers and three congressional caucuses have ties to organizations that took millions of dollars in aid.


The dentist Albert Hazzouri, a frequent visitor at Donald’s Mar-a-Lago, asked for a huge PPP loan.
A hospital run by Maria Ryan, close to Donald’s lawyer and former NYC mayor Rudy Giuliani, requested more than $5 million.

The online Daily Caller that was founded by Trump supporter and FOX News host Tucker Carlson, received up to a cool $1 million.
The TV network and website Newsmax, owned by another confidante of President Donald, Christopher Ruddy, got a loan of $2-5 million.

According to Bureau of Labor Statistics figures already 47.2% of Americans are unemployed.
Many parents cannot pay the food their children “need” (probably nothing compared to the suffering Yemenis) as nearly 14 million children in the USA went hungry in June, that’s 10 million more than in 2018, and almost 3 times the number of children who went hungry during the “Great Recession”.

I hate to tell you that the economic collapse will hit even harder in the week of July 25, the last week of the CARES act increase of $600 in unemployment benefits.
The moratorium on evictions from federally subsidised housing will also end that week: https://dissidentvoice.org/2020/07/c...people-suffer/
(http://archive.is/GKuJI)


The coronavirus pandemic could result in some 28 million Americans being evicted, one expert said. 



> We have never seen this extent of eviction in such a truncated amount of time in our history. We can expect this to increase dramatically in the coming weeks and months, especially as the limited support and intervention measures that are in place start to expire. About 10 million people, over a period of years, were displaced from their homes following the foreclosure crisis in 2008. We’re looking at 20 million to 28 million people in this moment, between now and September, facing eviction.


 https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/10/loom...pert-says.html


It isn’t only the US that suffers from the orchestrated economic collapse.
In the first 6 months of 2020, 2,500 children in the UK were admitted to hospital with malnutrition – double the amount of the same period in 2019.

Since 2015, 11,515 hospital admissions for malnourishment of under-16s in the UK occurred (1800 per year from 2015 to 2019): https://www.theguardian.com/society/...ast-six-months

----------


## DamianTV

> I thought that Adolf Hitler was brought to power for Geopolitical purposes by the Zionists (including many "Jews"): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1340


I am pretty sure that is accurate, but, they lost their control over Hitler.  Cant really confirm or deny that tho.

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> 
> I thought that Adolf Hitler was brought to power for Geopolitical purposes by the Zionists (including many "Jews"): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1340
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that is accurate, but, they lost their control over Hitler.  Cant really confirm or deny that tho.


Neo-Nazis have been trying in vain to convince me of something like that about their “hero” Adolf Hitler...
Here’s some information that (for me) shows that the Nazi-Allied collaboration continued until (after) the end of WW II.


The International Red Cross, controlled by the same Zionist royals that financed Hitler, helped German Nazis escape to beautiful Argentina.
In Operation Paperclip, the CIA (that was founded as the follow up of the by British Intelligence created OSS) imported German Nazis.


Prince Otto von Habsburg of Austria founded the Pan-Europa Union, of which Hjalmar Schacht was the first member.
Hjalmar Schacht was a business partner of Parvus, who financed the Bolsheviks and Young Turks before he became Hitler’s chief economic adviser.
Otto von Habsburg later founded the Mont Pelerin Society that is still powerful even today.


In 1944, the Morgenthau plan was devised by US secretary of the treasury Henry C. Morgenthau Jr. (actually written by Harry Dexter White), calling for the complete destruction of German economy.

On 19 March 1945, Adolf Hitler ordered the complete destruction of German infrastructure, which followed the Morgenthau plan. Hitler reportedly died only 6 weeks later - on 30 April 1945.
It was officially titled “_Befehl betreffend Zerstörungsmaßnahmen im Reichsgebiet_ (Destructive Measures on Reich Territory Order) and was subsequently nicknamed the _Nero Decree_.

Estimated is that from 1945 till 1950 Germany some 9 million Germans died from starvation as the result of the Morgenthau plan and/or Nero Decree.


Many German Nazis had a successful career after we were “liberated” by those Allied “heroes”.

Maybe the most interesting of the top-Nazis continuing their success after the end of WW II, is Hitler’s bodyguard Otto Skorzeny, who founded the Paladin Group. Skorzeny married Hjalmar Schacht’s niece Ilse.
Skorzeny was also an associate of Donald Trump’s 1970s mentor, the gay paedophile Roy Cohn: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=30#p5586

----------


## Firestarter

President Donald has announced that the US army will be mobilised to distribute more than 300 million doses of the coronavirus vaccine by the end of the year.
Of course in such a short amount of time, no proper scientific experiment can be done to prove that the vaccine actually prevents the disease or ensure that the vaccine doesn’t cause serious adverse effects.

To head Operation Warp Speed (for the fast-track a COVID-19 vaccine), President Donald has appointed the Moroccan-born Dr. Moncef Slaoui as Chief Adviser and General Gustave Perna as the Chief Operation Officer.

Moncef Slaoui is the former chairman of GlaxoSmithKline’s vaccines division.
When he was chairman of GSK’s vaccines division, it developed the malaria vaccine Mosquirix, funded by The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.
GlaxoSmithKline is also working on a COVID-19 vaccine.

After leaving GSK, Slaoui has taken on executive roles at several other biotech firms, including companies that receive funds to develop a COVID-19 vaccine.
Moncef Slaoui has earned $490,000 as a board member at Moderna, Inc. that has received part of the billions of dollars bonanza to develop a gene-altering COVID-19 vaccine.
Slaoui is also a director of the Swiss Lonza Group AG that is working with Moderna on a Covid-19 vaccine.

Slaoui is also a partner at Medicxi, that invests in pharmaceutical industry, and sits on the board of companies that Medicxi has invested in, including as chairman of the board at biotech medical firm Galvani Bioelectronics.
Galvani Bioelectronics was started in 2016 with funding from GSK and Google and specialises in bioelectronic “medicines” – implantable electronic devices labelled a new class of “medicines” consisting of miniaturised: https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/tr...itary-advisor/


Dr. Moncef Slaoui, leader of the White House’s coronavirus vaccine Warp speed program, won’t have to divest his big pharma investments or be subject to ethical disclosure rules.
Moncef Slaoui has extensive ties to big pharma, including as a former executive of pharma giant GlaxoSmithKline, and the biotechnology company Moderna, who are both involved in developing Covid-19 vaccines and have received hundreds of millions in government funding.

Two watchdog groups have demanded that Slaoui be listed as a government employee or a “special government employee” to force him to disclose conflicts of interest.
Because Slaoui is labelled as a “volunteer contractor” he is not required to adhere to federal disclosure rules.
According to Public Citizen: 


> The contractual arrangement that regards Dr Slaoui as merely a private contractor appears unwarranted and designed primarily to allow Dr Slaoui to maintain an extensive web of conflicting financial interests without the need to divest of, recuse from or disclose those conflicting interests.


 https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a9625831.html


In April more than 175,000 businesses in the US closed, most of them because of the lockdown.
By 15 June, there were still nearly 140,000 total business closures since March 1. This shows that almost 80% of these businesses have remained closed.

Among those with the highest rate of business closures are shopping and retail (27,663 closed), restaurants (23,981 closed), beauty (15,348 closed) and fitness (5,589 closed).


Probably more businesses will close with increased job losses ahead.
States like Florida, Texas, and California are again locking down: https://www.yelpeconomicaverage.com/...ct-report.html
(http://archive.is/jysFW)

----------


## Firestarter

The “world’s richest person” Amazon founder Jeff Bezos added a record breaking $13 billion (£10 billion) in a single day to his fortune. Since January, Bezos has become $74 billion richer to a grand total of $189 billion.
Bezos’s fortune has swelled by Amazon’s rising share price as hundreds of millions of people trapped by the lockdown ordering their needed stuff through the internet. Amazon is worth 70% more than at the start of the year. On Monday alone, the share price rose by 8%.

Bezos is now $71 billion richer than the “second richest man in the world”: Microsoft founder Bill Gates.
Bezos owns 11% of the Amazon’s shares. Bezos would be even richer, if it wasn’t for the costly divorce from his ex-wife MacKenzie last year, who got 25% of his Amazon shares. The boom in Amazon’s share price, increased her fortune by $4.6 billion on Monday and she is now the “world’s 13th-richest person”.

While Bezos or Bill Gates are labelled the “richest person in the world” in reality their billions pale in comparison to Queen Elizabeth’s trillions: https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...n-just-one-day

----------


## kpitcher

Bezos has figured out the game and is winning. His vision of selling books to selling everything ended up being prescient. Gates got tired of the game and is giving away his money to improve the world as he sees fit.

While I don't fault any self made person for their successes, it does bring about many ethical questions on how the first potential self made trillionaire should handle his finances. He can buy and sell countries, a single statement could change world markets.Will the world at large want someone that powerful? Will the US? Look at how so many cities were jumping through hoops to be considered for Amazon's HQ2. 

We've all seen the various political pull the various billionaries can have. However even the Koch brothers will be trivial in comparison to Bezos within a decade. So far he has been at the periphery of things yet buying the Post, renovating his mansion in DC, shows he is working on being a bigger political player.  Will he be an outright player or more behind the scenes like a Koch, or the Rockerfeller clan, or all the other 'old money'?

----------


## Firestarter

Shares in Facebook Inc. rose 6.5% on Thursday, the day after it launched Reels on Instagram as a competitor to the Chinese TikTok.
As Facebook’s CEO Mark Zuckerberg still owns a 13% stake in the company, he saw his wealth increase to the level of more than $100 billion (behind Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates).
Zuckerberg added $22 billion to his riches this year (Jeff Bezos gained more than $75 billion in 2020). 

Zuckerberg and Facebook were helped by the Trump administration threatening the Chinese-owned video app TikTok with a ban.
At this time, Microsoft is in talks to buy part of TikTok in what could be seen as a forced sale: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...val-Reels.html

----------


## Firestarter

Based on a survey in the last week of July, it is estimated that about 24 million of 249 million Americans had "sometimes not enough to eat" while almost 5.5 million had "often not enough to eat".
This is the highest total of hungry Americans since early May.


Millions of Americans (like in other countries) have lost their job.
Poverty could even get (much) worse in the USA as the bill that included the $600-a-week unemployment benefits is expiring.

Millions of Americans, behind on rent payments, now face eviction as the eviction moratorium has expired. This could lead to an eviction wave, even more massive than in 2008: https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/al...ecovery-stalls

----------


## Firestarter

Here are 11 health care billionaires that have profited from the coronavirus “pandemic” (reported on 4 May)...

1) Stéphane Bancel, CEO of Moderna, because Moderna's stock has rallied more than 103% his fortune became an estimated $1.5 billion – Up 109%

2) Gustavo Denegri — owns 45% of the Italian biotech company DiaSorin, net worth $4.5 billion - Up 32%

3. Alain Mérieux — grandson of founder of French multinational biotech company BioMérieux, net worth $7.6 billion - Up 25%

4. Seo Jung-Jin — co-founder of South Korean biopharma company Celltrion, net worth $8.4 billion - Up 22%

6. George Yancopoulos — Regeneron's chief scientific officer, net worth $1.2 billion - Up 14%

7. Leonard Schleifer — co-founder of Regeneron Pharmaceuticals, net worth $2.2 billion - Up 11%

8. Thomas and Andreas Struengmann — sold drug company Hexal to Novartis in 2005 with other biotech investments, net worth of $6.9 billion (combined) - Up 11%

9. Maja Oeri — owns about 5% of pharmaceutical giant Fritz Hoffmann-La Roche, net worth $3.2 billion - Up 10%

10. Li Xiting — cofounder of China's largest medical equipment producer Mindray Medical International, net worth $12.6 billion - Up 1%: http://archive.is/dfdIN


At June 4, 7 of the world's richest people had already increased their wealth by more than 50%.
During the COVID-19 “pandemic”, billionaires in the USA have added $637 billion to their total net worth.

Tesla’s Elon Musk saw an increase of $17.2 billion.
Former Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer's net worth increased by $15.7 billion.
Major Trump backer, casino magnate Sheldon Adelson added a mere $5 billion: https://www.businessinsider.com/bill...andemic-2020-7

----------


## samlarson

> Here are 11 health care billionaires that have profited from the coronavirus “pandemic” (reported on 4 May)...
> 
> 1) Stéphane Bancel, CEO of Moderna, because Moderna's stock has rallied more than 103% his fortune became an estimated $1.5 billion – Up 109%
> 
> 2) Gustavo Denegri — owns 45% of the Italian biotech company DiaSorin, net worth $4.5 billion - Up 32%
> 
> 3. Alain Mérieux — grandson of founder of French multinational biotech company BioMérieux, net worth $7.6 billion - Up 25%
> 
> 4. Seo Jung-Jin — co-founder of South Korean biopharma company Celltrion, net worth $8.4 billion - Up 22%
> ...


why do you always put the word pandemic in quotes, do you think that this crisis is staged for the sake of couple of already rich people became even more reach. I think this is like calling the first and the second World War staged because largest manufacturers got immense amount of money out of the,

----------


## Firestarter

> why do you always put the word pandemic in quotes, do you think that this crisis is staged for the sake of couple of already rich people became even more reach. I think this is like calling the first and the second World War staged because largest manufacturers got immense amount of money out of the,


I HAVE looked for any sort of evidence that there is a "dangerous" coronavirus that has been killing off people at a tremendous rate.
Maybe I haven't paid enough attention to the BBC, CNN, FOX, Wikipedia and these kind of media outlets that post whatever the rich and corrupt tell them...

There is no evidence whatsoever that there is a COVID-19 medical "pandemic".
There is evidence that worldwide hospitals have been mostly empty since the "pandemic" was started in March of this year.

There is also "evidence" that the small companies are destroyed, while the big investment funds are getting ready to take over what's left of the economy: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...&t=1673#p41195

----------


## Firestarter

Five tech firms backed by Thrive Capital — whose founder Joshua Kushner is the brother-in-law of Donald’s Jewish daughter Ivanka Trump – have received at least $2.8 million in cheap loans from the Trump administration’s Paycheck Protection Program.

Thrive’s other investments include Oscar Health, ClassPass, Instacart and Robinhood (not the “Foundation” but a trading app): https://nypost.com/2020/08/17/startu...-relief-funds/

----------


## Firestarter

Since 18 March, when the coronavirus pandemic was started, the 12 richest Americans have seen their combined wealth increase $283 billion, an increase of almost 40 percent (to a cool more than $1 trillion).
These 12 billionaires have seen their wealth increase to total $1,015,188,210, by 13 August (and climbing)...

Jeff Bezos - $189,490,763 (+ *$76 billion*)
Bill Gates - $114,101,127 (+ $16 billion)
Mark Zuckerberg - $100 billion (+ *$45 billion*)?!?

Warren Buffett - $80,573,878 (+ $13 billion)
Elon Musk - $73,113,798 (+ *$48 billion*!)
Steve Ballmer - $71,506,461 (+ $18 billion)

Larry Ellison - $71 billion  (+ $12 billion)?!?
Larry Page - $67,404,945 (+ $16 billion)
Sergey Brin - $65,609,204 (+ $17 billion)

Alice Walton - $62,551,444 (+ $9 billion)
Jim Walton - $62,348,885 (+ $7 billion)
Rob Walton - $62,030,872 (+ $8 billion): https://www.commondreams.org/newswir...illion-dollars


From 18 March to 23 July, the total wealth of U.S. billionaires increased with $755 billion (25.6%).
From 18 March to 23 July, over 52.4 million people filed for unemployment. Almost 32 million Americans are currently receiving jobless benefits (23 July?).

From 18 March to 5 August, the total wealth of U.S. billionaires increased with $685 billion (less than 23 July?) to a grand total of more than $3.65 trillion: https://inequality.org/billionaire-b...-2020-updates/

----------


## Firestarter

Donald Trump’s buddy Carl Icahn together with (amongst others) Apollo Global Management have profited by “going short”; expecting shopping malls to go bankrupt during the coronavirus “pandemic”.

Apollo Global Management (run by Joshua Harris and Leon Black) has financed the Kushner in-laws of Ivanka Trump with hundreds of millions of dollars…

Carl Icahn made $1.3 billion.
Apollo Global Management made more than $100 million: https://archive.is/qsz1e

----------


## Firestarter

The UK’s chief scientific adviser Sir Patrick Vallance owns 43,111 shares in GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) worth £600,000 from his time as president of the pharmaceutical giant from 2012 to 2018.
Vallance held 404,201 GSK shares when he resigned as president and has already sold for more than £5 million in shares.

That’s the same GSK that made a deal to supply the UK with up to 60 million doses of Covid-19 vaccine.
GSK has a similar deal with the US Government to supply 100 million doses as part of Donald’s Operation Warp Speed: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...maker-GSK.html

----------


## Firestarter

Because of the worldwide corona lockdown, 1.6 billion workers in the informal economy (the most vulnerable of the workforce) are in danger of losing their income.
That is out of a worldwide total of 2 billion in the informal economy and a global workforce of 3.3 billion people.

An estimated loss of working hours in Q2 (compared to pre-crisis levels):
12.4% for the Americas;
11.8% for Europe and Central Asia;
Above 9.5% for other regions in the world.

In the first month of the crisis the income of informal workers globally dropped some 60%:
81% in Africa and the Americas;
70% in Europe and Central Asia;
21.6% in Asia and the Pacific.

Worldwide, more than 436 million businesses are in deep trouble.
232 million in wholesale and retail;
111 million in manufacturing;
51 million in accommodation and food services;
42 million in real estate and other business activities: https://www.ilo.org/global/about-the...--en/index.htm
(https://archive.is/2wgKr)

----------


## Firestarter

Because of the complete lockdown of the economy, people in the third world are getting hungry.
Even in the “developed” US, some 1.5 million New Yorkers cannot buy food, and are standing in long lines to beg for food from food banks.
Because Big Brother wants to know everything, and the long lines were bad publicity (so short before the re-election of Donald Trump), people begging for food have to make an appointment before they can pick up food at Masbia: https://www.fox5ny.com/news/pandemic...cs-food-crisis


Billionaires all across the globe have gotten richer (according to FT).

----------


## Firestarter

Feeding America, a network of 60,000 U.S. food shelters, estimates that more than 54 million Americans won’t be able to buy food because of the coronavirus lockdown, with the biggest increases in food insecurity in North Dakota, Minnesota and Wisconsin.

Most of the record amount of farm aid has gone to big farms over small-scale farmers or food for workers.
Some argue that this could make President Donald lose the coming presidential election in the Midwest of the USA (but I don’t believe that Biden has a chance): https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-us...-idUSKBN27C1IM


The IMF is always ready to “help” countries into destruction…
The IMF has now “warned” (or should we say “boasted”) that the poor countries of the world are heading for a catastrophe because of the economic disaster, caused by the draconic COVID-19 measures.

I’m surprised that the “petro-dollar” (with lower oil prices) has increased in value because it is considered a “safe haven”.
This has made the burden of repayment of the debt for the “poor” countries, with devaluated currencies, even more difficult.

https://thenextrecession.wordpress.c...ith-no-escape/

----------


## devil21

The global PPT has completely controlled markets today.  They clearly are not allowing another sell-off today.  Gotta keep the market numbers managed so the big guys can dump to bagholders on fabricated up-days like today.  Today's charts are so obviously manipulated it's ridiculous.

----------


## Krugminator2

> The global PPT has completely controlled markets today.  They clearly are not allowing another sell-off today.  Gotta keep the market numbers managed so the big guys can dump to bagholders on fabricated up-days like today.  Today's charts are so obviously manipulated it's ridiculous.


Market was oversold in the context of an uptrend. 99 out of 100 hundred Nasdaq stocks were down Wednesday. I know you think people just keep selling until stocks go to zero, but it just doesn't work that way. People get exhausted selling. A lot of things lined up for a bounce today. The SPY hit  a major trendline which whether that should matter or not, people think it does so they buy and cover shorts. The SPY knifed below the lower Bollinger Band.  Plus you are hitting the most favorable few days of the year right now for the market within the most favorable time of month.

----------


## Firestarter

> Today's charts are so obviously manipulated it's ridiculous.


I'm not sure if it's on topic, but here it is...
You often post about the end of the US dollar. The following suggests that the dollar is stronger than ever!

How does this fit in with you ideas on the end of the USD?!?




> I’m surprised that the “petro-dollar” (with lower oil prices) has increased in value because it is considered a “safe haven”.
> This has made the burden of repayment of the debt for the “poor” countries, with devaluated currencies, even more difficult.
> 
> https://thenextrecession.wordpress.c...ith-no-escape/

----------


## devil21

> I'm not sure if it's on topic, but here it is...
> You often post about the end of the US dollar. The following suggests that the dollar is stronger than ever!
> 
> How does this fit in with you ideas on the end of the USD?!?


DXY is the equivalent of picking the healthiest horse in the glue factory.  It's not a measure of the actual strength/value of a currency.  Besides, 93 on the DXY is far from the strongest read the FRN has had.  Notice how while markets have been selling off recently, so have Treasuries.  Usually there's a flight to Treasuries when stocks get shaky.  Not this time.  The DXY is little more than a measure of demand for the currency.  Strong readings can (and in this case probably do) indicate a dumping of dollar denominated assets (stocks, bonds, etc) to receive cash, which is then used to buy hard assets.

Any way, I only made yesterday's post because it's relevant to the thread title.  They're doing everything they can to hold up stock valuations while the big guys move out of stocks and put the cash into amassing real things, ahead of the Reset.





> Market was oversold in the context of an uptrend. 99 out of 100 hundred Nasdaq stocks were down Wednesday. I know you think people just keep selling until stocks go to zero, but it just doesn't work that way. People get exhausted selling. A lot of things lined up for a bounce today. The SPY hit  a major trendline which whether that should matter or not, people think it does so they buy and cover shorts. The SPY knifed below the lower Bollinger Band.  Plus you are hitting the most favorable few days of the year right now for the market within the most favorable time of month.


Don't insult my intelligence.  I'm well aware of the purpose of the system and the history behind it, therefore I'm also aware that everything that can be controlled and manipulated _is_, with systemic looting in mind.  It's even easier now since the looters, operating under a british war flag, have real-time data that enables them to specifically move markets to fleece the most fiat from the most people on any given day.  At this point, all else (technicals, charts, bands, etc) is complete noise and has clearly in recent memory been proven to be completely irrelevant.  Anyone that is an active ticker watcher can plainly see that the daily markets are 100% centrally managed and operated in near concert for the benefit of those that already own everything.

"The purpose of the stock market is to remove fiat from the people.  It exists for no other reason." - Rofschild

----------


## Firestarter

A devastating report shows the cronyism of Queen Elizabeth’s government's £18 billion bonanza to award PPE contracts to companies not on the basis of quality or price but on the best contacts. £10.5 billion worth in contracts were awarded with no competition whatsoever.
This is precisely how public procurement in Britain is supposed to work....

Dominic Cummings was chief adviser to PM Boris Johnson.
Cummings is connected to artificial intelligence firm Faculty and research company Public First, which were awarded contracts worth more than £3.8 million.

Cummings has long-standing links to Public First, owned by James Frayne and his wife Rachel Wolf, who co-wrote the Conservative Party's 2019 manifesto. Frayne and Wolf have also worked for minister for the Cabinet Office Michael Gove.
Cummings's association with Frayne goes back to 2000, when they worked together on a campaign against Britain joining the euro and they co-founded a think tank.
In 2016, Faculty worked with Cummings on the Vote Leave campaign (Brexit) and in 2018 and 2019 was hired by Cummings’ company Dynamic Maps.

A PR firm run by Lord Feldman, David Cameron's best friend and former Tory party chairman, represents a testing company that was awarded a £28 million Government contract after a meeting where Feldman advised Secretary Matt Hancock on the COVID-19 response: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...PE-fiasco.html

----------


## Firestarter

In October, the wonderful World Bank boasted that because of the worldwide corona lockdown of the economy:



> The COVID-19 pandemic is estimated to push an additional 88 million to 115 million people into extreme poverty this year, with the total rising to as many as 150 million by 2021, depending on the severity of the economic contraction.
> 
> Extreme poverty, defined as living on less than $1.90 a day, is likely to affect between 9.1% and 9.4% of the world’s population in 2020, according to the biennial _Poverty and Shared Prosperity Report_. This would represent a regression to the rate of 9.2% in 2017. Had the pandemic not convulsed the globe, the poverty rate was expected to drop to 7.9% in 2020.


.
Many already poor countries will be severely hit, while also in middle-income countries many people will become extremely poor - about 82% of the total will be in middle-income countries.
The COVID-19 lockdown has also worldwide diminished “the growth of income” of the poorest 40% of the population: https://www.worldbank.org/en/news/pr...e-poor-by-2021
(https://archive.is/kJvgM)


One of the African countries for which the economy has been completely destroyed is Kenya, where poverty increased with 4% (or an additional 2 million poor).
The unemployment rate doubled to 10.4%, while even the employed saw their income drop substantially, by reducing their work hours, from averagely 50 to 38 hours per week: https://www.the-star.co.ke/business/...ty-world-bank/
(https://archive.is/ohi4c)

----------


## XNavyNuke

> One of the African countries for which the economy has been completely destroyed is Kenya, where poverty increased with 4% (or an additional 2 million poor).
> The unemployment rate doubled to 10.4%, while even the employed saw their income drop substantially, by reducing their work hours, from averagely 50 to 38 hours per week: https://www.the-star.co.ke/business/...ty-world-bank/
> (https://archive.is/ohi4c)


*Kenya keen to renegotiate debt, fees with China as coronavirus hits unprofitable Mombasa-Naivasha rail line*
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-e...ronavirus-hits



> Poor profitability, made worse by tough Covid-19 economic conditions, were the main cause for Kenya last week to call for a renegotiation of its loan from China used to fund the 580km (360 mile) rail line, rather than the US blacklisting of Chinese state-owned engineering giant China Communications Construction Company (CCCC), which helped build the line.


I'm sure their CCP masters will be more than happy to negotiate generous terms.

XNN

----------


## Firestarter

With the CARES Act, Congress allowed $454 billion of “stimulus money” to be distributed by the Treasury to the Federal Reserve to “save businesses and jobs” from the destructive lockdown. Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin (of Skull & Bones) decides which programs are financed with this money.
Most of the $454 billion - $340 billion - that Mnuchin would funnel to the Fed is unaccounted for.

Bloomberg refused to expose this scandal but instead reported: 


> The money in question includes $429 billion that Mnuchin is clawing back from the Fed — which backed some of the central bank’s emergency lending facilities…


This doesn’t add up, as the Federal Reserve week by week admitted to have received “only” $114 billion from Treasury, leaving $340 billion unaccounted for (or $315 billion?).

Mnuchin funneled tens (or hundreds) of billions of dollars of CARES Act money to a slush fund, called the Exchange Stabilization Fund (ESF), which states that it gives the U.S. Treasury Secretary “_considerable discretion in the use of ESF resources_”.
At the end of 2019, the ESF had assets of $93.3 billion, while by 30 September 2020 that amount had grown to $682 billion, so grown even more than the $340 billion unaccounted CARES Act money: https://wallstreetonparade.com/2020/11/11440/
(https://archive.is/Hn8zs)

----------


## Okie RP fan

I believe these two tweets summarize what's going on (I tried using the Tweet button for these, but nothing populated): 


https://twitter.com/EmeraldRobinson/...94052725792772

https://twitter.com/EmeraldRobinson/...98330089594882


Keep in mind, "Big Tech" benefits from all of this. And who was their preferred candidate of choice by many country miles? Good ol' Joe. They donated something absurd like 500 to 1 in favor of Joe. There's a few articles over it, I'll have to look for it but it's out there if anyone wants to verify. 

Big Tech has also been taking all of their queues from, you guessed it, the CCCP. 

I think the CCCP and globalist technocrats are ready for the U.S. to die its death, anoint China as the new global superpower, and institute their perverted social credit systems and keep us all on leashes. U.N. Agendas 21 and 2030 all outline the framework for these things. Unfortunately for people like us, we have a massive group of ignorant, childish, and lazy people who are willing to put their own yokes around their necks.

But back to wealth and all of that, I certainly am not against any individual accumulating wealth. The problem we now face is that people are arguably being "hurt" (small businesses) by what's going on and these companies, like Amazon, are so deep in the government now that they're being anti-competitive by using manipulation and pulling strings within government. Can I prove that? Not really directly, perhaps. Not without a lot of digging and strings and tacks. But I do believe that's what's going on just by standing back and watching the fire burn.

----------


## Firestarter

> Keep in mind, "Big Tech" benefits from all of this. And who was their preferred candidate of choice by many country miles? Good ol' Joe. They donated something absurd like 500 to 1 in favor of Joe. There's a few articles over it, I'll have to look for it but it's out there if anyone wants to verify.


Please note that it was lying Donald that started the lockdown and billion dollar bonanza to inflate the stock bubble even further in the first place, effectively implementing BlackRock's "going direct" plan of August 2019.

While Donald promised to open the economy, he was of course lying.
Sleepy Joe promised to keep the lockdown (or even extend it). At least it's more honest.

Whether Joe or Donald as US president, the only way to stop the coronavirus "pandemic", are massive protests. I'm afraid that I don't see that happening.
Even if this "pandemic" is stopped, they will stage another "epidemic" in a couple of years or so that will be even more brutal.

That's besides that at one point the bubble will be popped plunging the world economy in a depression never seen before...

----------


## Firestarter

It’s amazing how the deeply corrupt UK has such a “good” name in the world…

In February 2020, so shortly before the COVID-19 “pandemic” was started, Queen Elizabeth selected Rishi Sunak for Chancellor of the Exchequer.
Sunak is another Goldman Sachs alumnus.

Before Sunak entered politrics in 2013, he founded the hedge fund Theleme, which is registered in the money laundering, tax evasion paradise of the Cayman Islands.
Theleme owns a $500 million (£377 million) stake in the US-based Moderna; around 20% of all the money it manages ($2.5 billion). Moderna’s shares have skyrocketed because of the DNA-altering COVID-19 vaccines, engineered by Moderna.

Sunak as a partner in a hedge fund would own a stake and have money invested in its fund. Sunak refused to declare if he profits from the ballooning Moderna stock prices. Instead he placed his investments in a “blind trust”.
According to British politician Ed Davey: 


> The truth with this trust is that the only people that are blind to it are the public. The chancellor only set up the trust 18 months ago but the public has no idea where the money is or whether there is a conflict of interest. With public trust in this government plummeting, greater transparency in all their dealings is essential and the chancellor must show a lead.


.
In a nice example of cronyism, Sunak awarded Theleme a nice project, to build a financial model for the UK government’s business loans programme.

Rishi’s sister Raakhi is the COVID-19 United Nations engagement and strategy lead at the Foreign, Commonwealth and Development Office.

Rishi Sunak’s real conflict of interest is the billionaire family of his wife Akshata Murty. Sunak “forgot” to declare his wife’s and her family's financial interests, which aren’t in a “blind trust”. The Murtys own a £1.7 billion stake in Infosys alone, that they cofounded in 1981, of which Akshata owns £430 million.
Akshata Murty uses a shell company in another tax evasion, money laundering paradise Mauritius: https://www.theguardian.com/politics...-covid-vaccine


Akshata’s daddy, Narayana Murthy, is on the on the board of directors of money laundering giant HSBC and was a director of DBS Bank, Unilever, ICICI and NDTV.
Narayana is also on the advisory boards of Cornell University, INSEAD, ESSEC, Ford Foundation, the UN Foundation, the Indo-British Partnership, Asian Institute of Management, and a trustee of the Rhodes Trust.
In 2005, Narayana Murthy co-chaired the World Economic Forum in Davos: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N._R._Narayana_Murthy


Narayana’s wife, Sudha Murty, is chairwoman of Infosys.

Sudha started her career at the TATA Engineering and Locomotive Company (TELCO). The Tata family is one of the richest, powerful of India, who got rich by dealing opium.
Sudha also is a member of the public health care initiatives of the Gates Foundation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudha_Murty


INFOSYS aims to vaccinate the whole world for which technology is key (I’m afraid this is no joke!).
Aadhar is the Indian digital ID card mandated for all Indians to access government services, based on iris recognition and fingerprints. Vaccination status will be added: https://www.infosys.com/newsroom/fea...le-planet.html
(https://archive.is/yere7)

----------


## devil21

Man, it sure is a good thing voters decided to go a different direction this election!  /s


Biden picks Blackrock's Brian Deese to head National Economic Council

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...onomic-council

----------


## Firestarter

> Rishi Sunak’s real conflict of interest is the billionaire family of his wife Akshata Murty. Sunak “forgot” to declare his wife’s and her family's financial interests, which aren’t in a “blind trust”. The Murtys own a £1.7 billion stake in Infosys alone, that they cofounded in 1981, of which Akshata owns £430 million.
> Akshata Murty uses a shell company in another tax evasion, money laundering paradise Mauritius: https://www.theguardian.com/politics...-covid-vaccine


Since March 23 2020, until the beginning of December, Infosys’ share price has more than doubled: https://archive.is/PDkAz


Here are the major shareholders in Infosys, most if not all are (family of) the founders of the company; including several members of the Murthy (or Murty) family: https://archive.is/U7Bfi

----------


## Firestarter

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo has an advisory board to continue the lockdown that is dominated by billionaires and 116 corporate executives (that are or are owned by the same billionaires that own politicians).

The 40 CEOs include:
Albert Bourla of Pfizer;
Ajay Banga of MasterCard;
Danny Meyer of Union Square Hospitality Group;
Kewsong Lee of Carlyle Group.

Jonathan Gray is president and COO of the Blackstone Group.
Bill Mulrow was a Secretary to Gov. Cuomo and is now senior advisor at Blackstone and on the advisory board.
Another interesting name that advises Cuomo to keep the New York population in lockdown, is none other than Henry Cisneros, of Siebert, Brandford, Shank & Co and the notorious Cisneros clan.

Zephyr Teachout responded:



> Cuomo is trying to take out the troubling democracy play-acting and go straight to rule by billionaires. Monday Gates. Tuesday Schmidt. Next up, Bezos to re-imagine the future of the economy, and Zuckerberg to re-imagine news. Friday maybe Blackrock just runs everything.


 https://fortune.com/2020/05/12/gover...open-new-york/
 (https://archive.is/rqfB6)


New York Governor Andrew Cuomo is amongst those who broke his own lockdown rules.
Other governors that broke the lockdown rules that “we” are imprisoned by.

Gavin Newsom (California Gov.);
Ralph Northam (Virginia Gov.): https://dailycaller.com/2020/11/24/n...d-coronavirus/
(https://archive.is/LuaeO)

----------


## Firestarter

The total net worth of the 651 billionaires in the US rose from $2.95 trillion (on 18 March) to $4.01 trillion (on 7 December) - a rise of 36%...


The top 10 billionaires combined are now worth more than $1 trillion.
Dan Gilbert, chairman of Quicken Loans, saw his wealth rocket from $6.5 billion to $41.8 billion (+543%).

Nearly 67 million Americans lost work from 21 March to 7 October 2020.
98,000 businesses in the USA have permanently closed.

Nearly 26 million Americans reported their household not having enough food in November.
From 28 October to 7 November, 7 to 11 million American children lived in a household where their parents could not afford enough food: https://www.globalresearch.ca/net-wo...-began/5731746

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK, special procurement channels were set up to award PPE contracts to VIPs at inflated prices!
As a matter of policy, prices of 25% above the average were paid to “VIP” suppliers, who made enormous profits on contracts sometimes worth hundreds of millions of pounds, knowing that 25% above “normal” prices would be paid.


Cabinet Office was feeding its contacts to these VIPs, outside the normal public procurement process.


PPE contracts were awarded to dubious companies, if only they had good connections.
P14 Medical Limited, controlled by former Conservative Councillor Steve Dechan, was awarded 3 contracts worth over £276 million despite having negative £485,000 in net assets.
PPE Medpro, founded by the former business associate of Conservative peer Baroness Mone, was awarded 2 contracts worth over £200 million, just 7 weeks after it was set up.

SG Recruitment UK Limited won 2 PPE contracts worth more than £50 million, despite concerns about its solvency.
Tory Peer Lord Chadlington sits on the Board of its parent company, Sumner Group Holdings Limited: https://goodlawproject.org/news/spec...ment-channels/
(https://archive.is/e9VHh)


The same Sumner Group Holdings (SGH), now chaired by Lord Chadlington, since 2018 is in business with the drug trafficking, money laundering Orlando Sanchez Paredes.
Sumner knew that the Paredes the clan “_is a large, high-profile Peruvian family, members of which have been publicly associated with money laundering and cocaine smuggling_”.

Chadlington’s brother is former cabinet minister John Selwyn Gummer.

Lord Chadlington’s daughter Naomi’s wedding was attended by Bullingdon Boy, then-PM David Cameron and wife; Jeremy Hunt later health secretary; Henry Allsopp; and the ex of Randy Andy, Duchess Camilla (godmother to the groom): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...E-bonanza.html


Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel is part of the World Economic Forum (of the Great Reset).
He has also worked as an executive of the notorious Eli Lilly pharmaceutical giant: https://www.weforum.org/agenda/authors/stephane-bancel

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Here's an unpopular idea; billionaires are billionaires because they're more productive than you (and me)?

Perhaps the people who produce absolutely amazing services like Amazon should not be demonized?



Bezos for President (seriously, I'd donate to that).

----------


## devil21

> Here's an unpopular idea; billionaires are billionaires because they're more productive than you (and me)?
> 
> Perhaps the people who produce absolutely amazing services like Amazon should not be demonized?
> 
> 
> 
> Bezos for President (seriously, I'd donate to that).


Amazon wouldn't even be profitable if not for their government AWS contracts.  It's barely profitable, considering profits relative to revenues, even with them (only 4% margin).  Shows that Amazon is a subsidized social engineering tool more than a model of capitalistic productivity.

(Besides, Bezos for President?  Wow.  I thought the ruling class already considered us to be expendable slaves.  Bezos would take that notion to a whole different level.)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Amazon wouldn't even be profitable if not for their government AWS contracts.  It's barely profitable, considering profits relative to revenues, even with them (only 4% margin).  Shows that Amazon is a subsidized social engineering tool more than a model of capitalistic productivity.
> 
> (Besides, Bezos for President?  Wow.  I thought the ruling class already considered us to be expendable slaves.  Bezos would take that notion to a whole different level.)


Would you elaborate on that?

----------


## Krugminator2

> Here's an unpopular idea; billionaires are billionaires because they're more productive than you (and me)?
> 
> Perhaps the people who produce absolutely amazing services like Amazon should not be demonized?
> 
> 
> 
> Bezos for President (seriously, I'd donate to that).



You didn't get the memo. All billionaires are combination of lucky and government parasites. The real heroes  are people who bitch about billionaires on the internet.  The founders of Wal-Mart, Home Depot, Amazon, Google, Koch Industries are evil, evil people destroying mother Earth. Life would be so much better when you had to pay more, had to go to multiple stores to find what you want, and had to rely on home spun wisdom from Grand Papi instead of being able to gain any knowledge you want for free with the click of a mouse.




> Would you elaborate on that?


It's untrue. There is nothing to elaborate on. https://www.geekwire.com/2019/true-a...loud-windfall/

Amazon could have shown a profit anytime they wanted for a long time. They didn't for a long time because showing a profit means paying taxes. So they took all of their excess cash flow and constantly reinvested it to make the most innovative company in the world. It makes me so mad that I can get whatever I want for cheaper in two days. Whatever happened to the little guy with the corner book store. I miss the corner book store with one or two randomly selected titles on a topic I might be interested in for ten times the price. Why do I need to so much choice?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You didn't get the memo. All billionaires are combination of lucky and government parasites. The real heroes  are people who bitch about billionaires on the internet.  The founders of Wal-Mart, Home Depot, Amazon, Google, Koch Industries are evil, evil people destroying mother Earth. Life would be so much better when you had to pay more, had to go to multiple stores to find what you want, and had to rely on home spun wisdom from Grand Papi instead of being able to gain any knowledge you want for free with the click of a mouse.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's untrue. There is nothing to elaborate on. https://www.geekwire.com/2019/true-a...loud-windfall/
> 
> Amazon could have shown a profit anytime they wanted for a long time. They didn't for a long time because showing a profit means paying taxes. So they took all of their excess cash flow and constantly reinvested it to make the most innovative company in the world. It makes me so mad that I can get whatever I want for cheaper in two days. Whatever happened to the little guy with the corner book store. I miss the corner book store with one or two randomly selected titles on a topic I might be interested in for ten times the price. Why do I need to so much choice?


Indeed

Well, except for Google...

There we need more choices, as I am oppressed by this monopoly which provides me with awesome services for $0/forever.

----------


## devil21

> You didn't get the memo. All billionaires are combination of lucky and government parasites. The real heroes  are people who bitch about billionaires on the internet.  The founders of Wal-Mart, Home Depot, Amazon, Google, Koch Industries are evil, evil people destroying mother Earth. Life would be so much better when you had to pay more, had to go to multiple stores to find what you want, and had to rely on home spun wisdom from Grand Papi instead of being able to gain any knowledge you want for free with the click of a mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> It's untrue. There is nothing to elaborate on. https://www.geekwire.com/2019/true-a...loud-windfall/
> 
> Amazon could have shown a profit anytime they wanted for a long time. They didn't for a long time because showing a profit means paying taxes. So they took all of their excess cash flow and constantly reinvested it to make the most innovative company in the world. It makes me so mad that I can get whatever I want for cheaper in two days. Whatever happened to the little guy with the corner book store. I miss the corner book store with one or two randomly selected titles on a topic I might be interested in for ten times the price. Why do I need to so much choice?


Man, I don't even know where to start with that linked article.  Could have shown a profit does not equal showing a profit, never mind that their claimed retail profit is based in large part, ime, on fraudulent listings.  Amazon's profit has officially been tied to AWS gov contracts for most of its existence and the article claims (based on Amazon's claims alone) that retail is now profitable.  

Whether Amazon chose to reinvest instead of posting profit is an internal decision, but my assertion still stands.  Funny accounting over less than a couple of years doesn't change that, nor does Amazon's retail problems of consistently refusing to correct intentionally misleading product listings.  

Don't misunderstand me as being an Amazon hater overall.  I do purchase a fair amount of business items through Amazon but I know that they refuse to correct intentionally misleading postings (fakes, outright intentional Chinese manufacturer false advertising which leads to inflated prices and inflated retail margins for Amazon, among other issues), so it stands to reason that their retail business is buoyed to some extent by flat out fraud  and it's probably the amount that make retail show any kind of recent profit, not unlike how Tesla's "profits" aren't from car sales but from carbon credits.  Any way, it's still a social engineering tool first and foremost.  It is a business second.

Amazon could truly be an awesome service but it instead chooses to ignore vast amounts of fraud on its own retail website.


eta:  To add a sharp point to this post, I received an expensive item from Amazon today for a contracted business project.  Paid for Prime upgrade to expedite shipping and a premium for the particular item.  Guess what?  Wrong item showed up today.  Amazon now refuses to offer overnight shipping for any items and definitely will not do it to correct their own error.  So, now I have paid a Prime premium directly to Amazon, didn't receive what I ordered, and most of the "perks" that got Amazon such a huge market share in the first place, such as fast logistics, same-day and next day guaranteed delivery options, etc are now being taken away as it develops a monopoly during the coronahoax-led gutting of small business.  Plus I have to spend more money and time to return the wrong item, eating into my own margins, and piss off the customer with a project delay.  

**This is what happens when unprofitable zombie corporations are subsidized to build monopolies.  Quality goes into the toilet because competition is no longer a threat.**

----------


## Firestarter

> Here's an unpopular idea; billionaires are billionaires because they're more productive than you (and me)?


Yeah sure whatever, they're great at having nice conversations with their wealthy friends and cronies!





> Bezos for President (seriously, I'd donate to that).


The following thread (with more dubious posts by @Krugminator2) shows that the whole game is rigged.

Bezos, Zuckerberg, Blavatnik, Peter Thiel, Bronfman, Clinton and Kushner all on the same team: Bronfman-Clinton-Bezos-and-Facebook-insider-trading

----------


## Firestarter

> Life would be so much better when you had to pay more, had to go to multiple stores to find what you want, and had to rely on home spun wisdom from Grand Papi instead of being able to gain any knowledge you want for free with the click of a mouse.


It must be the wet dream of intelligence agencies to force us to pre-order anything we buy. Effectively mandating cash payments is already wonderful as Big Brother wants to know everything.
But forcing us to order (through the internet) gives them the opportunity to delay or make some changes to what dangerous thoughtterrorists buy (and anybody that doesn't bow down to Big Brother is dangerous to say the least).

Just wait until they forbid us to buy food at shops or restaurants, so they can neutralise all corona terrorists (premeditated murder by poisoning sounds a bit too harsh don't you agree?).
Of course a wonderful obedient slave like you has nothing to fear from the "authorities" (unless of course you've learned information that they want to keep secret).

It's really computer technology that has made man obsolete not to mention the billionaires even richer.
It's also computer technology that enables them to finally rid their brave new world of all those useless eaters, who complain that they actually have to work while the billionaires get richer while sitting on their a$$ all day.

This brings us the final solution that doesn't require expensive, inefficient wars, but thanks to real science being effectively destroyed in the 20th century, health care can and will drastically reduce the world population.

So this all leads to the 21th century version of "kill the poor".

----------


## Firestarter

The COVID-19 "pandemic" has made 50 pharmaceutical executives billionaires, with 28 from China.

The new billionaires include the co-founder of BioNTech, which helped develop the Pfizer vaccine, Uğur Şahin, and the CEO of Massachusetts-based Moderna Stéphane Bancel: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lionaires.html


A video from Ben Swann, who argues that the billionaires will use their power to keep the economy in the coronavirus lockdown, as U.S. billionaires saw their wealth increase by $1 trillion since the pandemic was started.

----------


## Krugminator2

> I
> 
> Of course a wonderful obedient slave like you has nothing to fear from the "authorities" (unless of course you've learned information that they want to keep secret).


Google delivers the average person around $17,750 worth of value each year.  https://www.economist.com/graphic-de...p-using-google  If happily using Google makes me an obedient slave, so be it. I say thank you to the geniuses who founded the search engine.




> It's really computer technology that has made man obsolete not to mention the billionaires even richer.
> It's also computer technology that enables them to finally rid their brave new world of all those useless eaters, who complain that they actually have to work while the billionaires get richer while sitting on their a$$ all day.


Here is an unpopular view. Rich people work a lot harder than the average person. And poor people as a group are usually lazier and/or more undisciplined. I know that doesn't fit in with the zero sum world of internet posters who think life is random and rich people are just lucky and poor people unlucky, but it happens to be true.


"Our data reveal that 62% of high-earning individuals work more than 50 hours a week, 35% work more than 60 hours a week, and 10% work more than 80 hours a week. Add in a typical one-hour commute, and a 60-hour workweek translates into leaving the house at 7 am and getting home at 9 pm five days a week. If we focus on the subset of those workers who hold what we consider extreme jobs (a designation based on responsibilities and other attributes beyond pay), the hours are even more punishing. The majority of them (56%) work 70 hours or more a week, and 9% work 100 hours or more"  https://hbr.org/2006/12/extreme-jobs-the-dangerous-allure-of-the-70-hour-workweek

*America’s highest earners work at least 60 hours a week—more than anyone else in the world https://qz.com/134064/the-industrial...rking-so-much/

**Why High Earners Work Longer Hours https://www.nber.org/digest/jul06/wh...k-longer-hours*

----------


## devil21

> Google delivers the average person around $17,750 worth of value each year.  https://www.economist.com/graphic-de...p-using-google  If happily using Google makes me an obedient slave, so be it. I say thank you to the geniuses who founded the search engine.


I wouldn't pay Google a red cent.  I don't need to pay someone to control my choices and information.  In fact, I use Google less and less because it's obvious I am not being served by their services, but rather I am serving their services.  It's ridiculous how a search for a type of product on Google automatically pushes me toward another agenda-compliant big box store, while a search on duckduckgo.com yields completely different results.  Google exists to perpetuate sales for the agenda-compliant Wall St darlings like Home Depot and Amazon and to limit what information is available.




> Here is an unpopular view. Rich people work a lot harder than the average person. And poor people as a group are usually lazier and/or more undisciplined. I know that doesn't fit in with the zero sum world of internet posters who think life is random and rich people are just lucky and poor people unlucky, but it happens to be true.


It's hard work flying to Davos, staying in 5 star hotels while drinking 35yo scotch and eating wagu beef and truffle dinners after calling up Jay Powell when more money is needed to keep the zombie corp afloat for another year via an illegal Fed bond-buying SPV.  How ever do they manage such a rough life?  They're certainly much harder workers than the girl who stands on her feet outside in all weather conditions for 9 hours a day, 6 days a week taking Chic-fil-a orders from the rest of the lazy slaves.




> "Our data reveal that 62% of high-earning individuals work more than 50 hours a week, 35% work more than 60 hours a week, and 10% work more than 80 hours a week. Add in a typical one-hour commute, and a 60-hour workweek translates into leaving the house at 7 am and getting home at 9 pm five days a week. If we focus on the subset of those workers who hold what we consider extreme jobs (a designation based on responsibilities and other attributes beyond pay), the hours are even more punishing. The majority of them (56%) work 70 hours or more a week, and 9% work 100 hours or more"  https://hbr.org/2006/12/extreme-jobs-the-dangerous-allure-of-the-70-hour-workweek
> 
> *America’s highest earners work at least 60 hours a week—more than anyone else in the world https://qz.com/134064/the-industrial...rking-so-much/
> 
> **Why High Earners Work Longer Hours https://www.nber.org/digest/jul06/wh...k-longer-hours*


Perhaps you have a point, after all.  It probably does take long hours to engineer and rig how to enslave the entire world.  Touche'

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Google delivers the average person around $17,750 worth of value each year.  https://www.economist.com/graphic-de...p-using-google  If happily using Google makes me an obedient slave, so be it. I say thank you to the geniuses who founded the search engine.



Yea, sure. Thanks to Google, much value has been brought to billions. I'll acknowledge that. But let's not act like they're angels and turn a blind eye to all of the other nefarious activities they partake in now. Activities such as search manipulation, propaganda, spying, etc. that I'm sure even you can't defend (and don't try because you won't be convincing anyone here other than yourself).

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yeah sure whatever, they're great at having nice conversations with their wealthy friends and cronies!
> 
> 
> 
> The following thread (with more dubious posts by @Krugminator2) shows that the whole game is rigged.
> 
> Bezos, Zuckerberg, Blavatnik, Peter Thiel, Bronfman, Clinton and Kushner all on the same team: Bronfman-Clinton-Bezos-and-Facebook-insider-trading


I can't speak to their political views, and haven't (yet) read that thread, but...

...wouldn't it be nice, just for once, to have a political class which has _some_ kind of skill beyond lying to rubes?

----------


## Firestarter

> ...wouldn't it be nice, just for once, to have a political class which has _some_ kind of skill beyond lying to rubes?


It would be nice to have some politicians with _class_ for a change...

The notion of a political class used by the ruling class to exploit the peasants, is slavery (that was supposedly abolished a long time ago).

----------


## Firestarter

According to CNBC, Tesla CEO Elon Musk is now the richest man in the world, with a net worth of over $185 billion. Reportedly Musk owned $27 billion at the start of 2020, with the skyrocketing Tesla shares making his wealth balloon.


Second richest in the world Amazon’s Jeff Bezos, who was the supposed "richest person in the world" since 2017, is currently worth an impressive $184 billion: http://www.justjared.com/2021/01/07/...-in-the-world/

----------


## Firestarter

Oxfam's report “The Inequality Virus” shows that the wealth inequality between the global elite and the average individual will increase further in almost every country as the result of the corona "pandemic".
See 2 excerpts.
.



> Oxfam’s report shows how the rigged economic system is enabling a super-rich elite to amass wealth in the middle of the worst recession since the Great Depression while billions of people are struggling to make ends meet. It reveals how the pandemic is deepening long-standing economic, racial and gender divides.
> (...)
> Rigged economies are funnelling wealth to a rich elite who are riding out the pandemic in luxury, while those on the frontline of the pandemic —shop assistants, healthcare workers, and market vendors— are struggling to pay the bills and put food on the table.


.
In April 2020, the UN World Food Program (WFP) reported to the United Nations Security Council about this "global humanitarian catastrophe".
WFP Executive Director David Beasley stated "_821 million people go to bed hungry every night all over the world, chronically hungry, and as the new Global Report on Food Crisis published today shows, there are a further 135 million people facing crisis levels of hunger or worse. That means 135 million people on earth are marching towards the brink of starvation. But now the World Food Programme analysis shows that, due to the Coronavirus, an additional 130 million people could be pushed to the brink of starvation by the end of 2020. That’s a total of 265 million people_".

This confirms that the effects of the worldwide lockdown "cure" is worse than the COVID-19 "disease": https://thefreethoughtproject.com/ne...ated-the-poor/


In October 2019, a large display in the auditorium where Event201 was staged suggests that the participants knew precisely what they were preparing for: "_We need to prepare for the event that becomes a pandemic_".

----------


## Firestarter

In a nice example of crony capitalism, people who donated £8.2 million to the Conservative Party in recent years, got awarded £881 million worth of UK Government contracts related to the corona "pandemic" (that's a nice 10,000% return on "investment").


Michael Ashcroft is the billionaire former Conservative Party deputy chairman, who since 2001 donated £5.9 million to the Conservative Party. Medacs Healthcare is owned by Ashcroft through the Impellam Group.
Medacs was awarded a £350 million contract to provide laboratory staff to the UK’s testing operation.

Sir Philip Hulme is co-founder, shareholder and a non-executive director of British IT company Computacenter.
In 2013, Philip Hulme donated £10,000 to Conservative MP Nick Herbert. Hulme's wife Janet also donated £100,000 to the Conservative party. On 15 November 2019, somebody called George Hulme also gave £50,000 to the Conservative Party, but it isn't clear whether they are related. 
Computacenter was awarded contract worth £196 million for the provision of school technology equipment.

David Meller owns Meller Designs and has donated nearly £60,000 to Conservative politicians and the central party since 2009.
Since 6 May, Meller Designs was awarded a series of DHSC contracts worth at least £163.5 million.

Haraldur Agustsson owns Globus (Shetland) Limited, which has donated £375,000 to the Conservative Party since 2016.
In July, Globus won a £93.8 million contract for the supply of FFP3 respirators. Another firm in the Globus Group, Alpha Solway, won another contract worth £53 million to produce face masks for the Scottish Government, Globus was also awarded some other PPE contracts worth £11 million.

Scott Fletcher founded the ANS Group in 1996 and owns Lowry Trading Limited that ultimately controls ANS. Since 2014, Lowry Trading Limited has donated £240,500 to the Conservative Party.
ANS Group was awarded 4 contracts by the DHSC and NHS England since April 2020. ANS Group is working with Amazon Web Services.

Oluwole ‘Wol’ Kolade has made £678,000 in personal donations to the Conservative Party, since 2002, including in 2019 a £10,000 donation to Health and Social Care Secretary Matt Hancock.
Kolade is the managing partner of Livingbridge, a global investment company that holds between 50% and 100% of the shares in Efficio Global Limited – the parent company for various Efficio subsidiaries.
Since April 2020, Efficio has won COVID-19 contracts worth at least £5.9 million from the Cabinet Office, the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) and NHS England.

Sir Peter Rigby is the founder, majority-owner and chairman of Rigby Group Plc, which donated £50,000 to the central party in 2019, and another £55,000 in 2017.
A subsidiairy of Rigby Group is Specialist Computer Centres (SCC), which won a contract worth £2.1 million.

Steve Parkin is the founder and executive chairman of Clipper Logistics. Parkin has donated £725,000 to the Conservative Party in recent years.
Clipper Logistics had won a £1.3 million contract from the Government to distribute PPE: https://bylinetimes.com/2021/02/05/c...rus-contracts/
(https://archive.is/ZPSc1)

----------


## Madison320

> Here is an unpopular view. Rich people work a lot harder than the average person. And poor people as a group are usually lazier and/or more undisciplined. I know that doesn't fit in with the zero sum world of internet posters who think life is random and rich people are just lucky and poor people unlucky, but it happens to be true.


I agree. Sadly there's only a couple of us left on this site that believe in minimal government, liberty and free markets. Most everyone seems to think corporations should basically be nationalized although they won't come out and say it directly. But if someone thinks we should randomly punish corporations with punitive taxes, antitrust lawsuits, minimum wage laws, discrimination laws, liability for stuff they don't post, etc, then they're basically saying the corporations don't belong to the owners, they belong to the government. This is known as fascism. That's where the govt "allows" people to "own" a business but the govt forces them to run it their way.

As Ayn Rand would say, socialism is just a more honest version of fascism:

"Observe that both socialism and fascism involve the issue of property rights. The right to property is the right of use and disposal. Observe the difference in those two theories: socialism negates private property rights altogether, and advocates the vesting of ownership and control in the community as a whole, i.e., in the state; fascism leaves ownership in the hands of private individuals, but transfers control of the property to the government.

Ownership without control is a contradiction in terms: it means property, without the right to use it or to dispose of it. It means that the citizens retain the responsibility of holding property, without any of its advantages, while the government acquires all the advantages without any of the responsibility.

In this respect, socialism is the more honest of the two theories. I say more honest, not betterbecause, in practice, there is no difference between them: both come from the same collectivist‐​statist principle, both negate individual rights and subordinate the individual to the collective, both deliver the livelihood and the lives of the citizens into the power of an omnipotent government and the differences between them are only a matter of time, degree, and superficial detail, such as the choice of slogans by which the rulers delude their enslaved subjects."

----------


## acptulsa

> I agree. Sadly there's only a couple of us left on this site that believe in minimal government, liberty and free markets. Most everyone seems to think corporations should basically be nationalized although they won't come out and say it directly. But if someone thinks we should randomly punish corporations with punitive taxes, antitrust lawsuits, minimum wage laws, discrimination laws, liability for stuff they don't post, etc, then they're basically saying the corporations don't belong to the owners, they belong to the government.


Randomly?

Cute spin, but utterly false.  Nobody here wants the federal government to own corporations.  Nobody, and you damned well know it.

What people here have a problem with is the fact that corporations own the government.  This, too, creates fascism, and you and Krugman II are the ones who seem fine with it.

----------


## Krugminator2

> I agree. Sadly there's only a couple of us left on this site that believe in minimal government, liberty and free markets. Most everyone seems to think corporations should basically be nationalized although they won't come out and say it directly. But if someone thinks we should randomly punish corporations with punitive taxes, antitrust lawsuits, minimum wage laws, discrimination laws, liability for stuff they don't post, etc, then they're basically saying the corporations don't belong to the owners, they belong to the government. This is known as fascism. That's where the govt "allows" people to "own" a business but the govt forces them to run it their way.
> 
> As Ayn Rand would say, socialism is just a more honest version of fascism:
> 
> "Observe that both “socialism” and “fascism” involve the issue of property rights. The right to property is the right of use and disposal. Observe the difference in those two theories: socialism negates private property rights altogether, and advocates “the vesting of ownership and control” in the community as a whole, i.e., in the state; fascism leaves ownership in the hands of private individuals, but transfers control of the property to the government.
> 
> Ownership without control is a contradiction in terms: it means “property,” without the right to use it or to dispose of it. It means that the citizens retain the responsibility of holding property, without any of its advantages, while the government acquires all the advantages without any of the responsibility.
> 
> In this respect, socialism is the more honest of the two theories. I say “more honest,” not “better”—because, in practice, there is no difference between them: both come from the same collectivist‐​statist principle, both negate individual rights and subordinate the individual to the collective, both deliver the livelihood and the lives of the citizens into the power of an omnipotent government —and the differences between them are only a matter of time, degree, and superficial detail, such as the choice of slogans by which the rulers delude their enslaved subjects."


Yeah it's crazy town in some of these threads.

All the ridiculous arguments used for censorship of tech companies and antitrust were literally the same arguments Ayn Rand was shooting down in 1963. *America’s Persecuted Minority: Big Business*


https://courses.aynrand.org/works/am...-big-business/

----------


## Firestarter

> Yeah it's crazy town in some of these threads.
> 
> All the ridiculous arguments used for censorship of tech companies and antitrust were literally the same arguments Ayn Rand was shooting down in 1963. *America’s Persecuted Minority: Big Business*


Do you see anybody here calling for censorship?!? You are the one calling thread like these "crazy" insinuating that censorship is needed!

If blatant censorship doesn't work you can always derail threads by posting BS propaganda over and over and over again...

There isn't really anything like freedom of speech, when the big internet moguls - Google, Yahoo, Youtube, Facebook, Twitter - can simply block dissident views is there?
Of course this helps the billionaires to push for a new world order where the rich get richer and the poor get enslaved though debt...

Poor, poor "persecuted" billionaires!



> The total net worth of the 651 billionaires in the US rose from $2.95 trillion (on 18 March) to $4.01 trillion (on 7 December) - a rise of 36%...

----------


## Madison320

> Yeah it's crazy town in some of these threads.
> 
> All the ridiculous arguments used for censorship of tech companies and antitrust were literally the same arguments Ayn Rand was shooting down in 1963. *America’s Persecuted Minority: Big Business*
> 
> 
> https://courses.aynrand.org/works/am...-big-business/


That chapter should be required reading for people here. One of my all time favorites.

----------


## Firestarter

Trolls that derail threads should be banned...

Poor, poor "persecuted" billionaires!



> The total net worth of the 651 billionaires in the US rose from $2.95 trillion (on 18 March) to $4.01 trillion (on 7 December) - a rise of 36%...

----------


## Firestarter

In another great example of crony capitalism, Alex Bourne was awarded £30 million in contracts, despite having no experience in medical supplies.
Alex Bourne is however the former neighbour and buddy of UK health secretary Matt Hancock.
See  the 2 friends at Alex Bourne's former pub, the Cock Inn in Thurlow.


Both Bourne and Hancock have strongly denied that Bourne was awarded these contracts because he has friends in high places. But they weren't quite able to explain why Bourne was awarded these contracts.
This is especially strange as Bourne simply subcontracted 2 distributors to deliver test tubes that had pre-existing deals with the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC).

At first Bourne’s lawyers flatly denied that their client had any discussions with Hancock to get awarded these multimillion government contracts, but he was forced to admit that he had exchanged text and email messages with Hancock over several months.
Bourne admitted that he sent his first WhatsApp message offering his services on 30 March to Hancock’s mobile number in a message that started with: “_Hello, it’s Alex Bourne from Thurlow_”.

While Bourne’s lawyers still deny that Bourne and Hancock have a “close personal connection”, Bourne’s (former?) friend Sukhvinder Dhat said he had regularly seen Hancock in Bourne’s pub and claimed that Bourne and Hancock are “friends” and “buddies”: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...atsapp-message


The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) has stated it is now "investigating" Alex Bourne's firm Hinpack.

Hancock on Sunday dismissed a court ruling that he broke the law by keeping details of COVID contracts secret.
Hancock argued it is “not true” that he had refused to publish these contracts, insisting it was just “delayed paperwork”: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-b1805330.html

----------


## Firestarter

Poor Jeff Bezos! After years of Bill Gates, finally becoming the "richest man in the world", and then being replaced by Elon Musk...
So the UK is now helping Bezos, by introducing a £25 billion “super-deduction” tax break that could “entirely wipe out” Amazon's tax bill in the UK. Of course Amazon had already benefited from the complete lockdown, with sales going up 50%.

The super-deduction announced by Rishi Sunak, will allow companies to deduct 130% of investment spending on plant and machinery against profits for the next 2 years. If a company for example spends £10 million on new equipment, its taxable income would be reduced by £13 million.

Amazon’s UK tax bill is already low because it officially collects a lot of its UK sales in Luxembourg (already tax free - see Luxleaks).
In 2019, Amazon’s UK operations made profits of £102 million and paid £6.3 million in taxes. The company also spent £66.8 million on plant and machinery, £80.4 million on office equipment and £15.3 million on computer equipment.
.



> If expensed at 130%, this would entirely wipe out the pre-tax profits of the company before any deductions of staff pay awards. With the budget announcement suggesting more cuts to government spending in years to come, it is highly questionable as to whether a tax cut for Amazon today is the best use of public money.


https://www.taxwatchuk.org/amazon_tax_cut/
(https://archive.is/21a79)

----------


## Firestarter

Since the "pandemic" was started, the combined wealth of the US’s 657 billionaires increased with more than $1.3 trillion (+45%).
In that same period, almost 80 million Americans lost their job between 21 March 2020, and 20 February 2021, and 18 million were collecting unemployment on 27 February 2021.

The following 15 billionaires had the greatest growth in absolute wealth of $563 billion or +82% percent. The wealth growth of just these 15 represents over 40% of the wealth growth of all "American" billionaires.


Topping the list are.
Elon Musk, who became $137.5 billion richer, 559%;
Jeff Bezos, who became $65 billion richer,  58%;
Mark Zuckerberg, who became $47 billion richer,  86%.

Also note.
Dan Gilbert, who reached $48.2 billion in wealth, +642%; owner of Quicken Loans, which capitalised on online financing;
Ernest Garcia II, who reached $16 billion in wealth, +567%; biggest shareholder of Carvana, online car sales and auto-financing;
Michael Dell, who reached $46.2 billion in wealth, +102%; founder and CEO of Dell Technologies, who serves on the Foundation Board of the World Economic Forum.

And one of my personal favourites, the Soviet born British American (?) born Len Blavatnik, who reached $31.7 billion in wealth, +87%.
Blavatnik is another Chabad-Lubavitcher, Trump donor and business partner of Donald's Bonesman Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin.

Of 17 industry categories, billionaires in the technology industry (not big pharma?) had the greatest wealth growth — $564 billion, +68%: https://inequality.org/great-divide/...ic-profiteers/

----------


## Madison320

> Since the "pandemic" was started, the combined wealth of the USs 657 billionaires increased with more than $1.3 trillion (+45%).
> In that same period, almost 80 million Americans lost their job between 21 March 2020, and 20 February 2021, and 18 million were collecting unemployment on 27 February 2021.
> 
> The following 15 billionaires had the greatest growth in absolute wealth of $563 billion or +82% percent. The wealth growth of just these 15 represents over 40% of the wealth growth of all "American" billionaires.
> 
> 
> Topping the list are.
> Elon Musk, who became $137.5 billion richer, 559%;
> Jeff Bezos, who became $65 billion richer,  58%;
> ...


It depends on how people get rich. If they get rich from government favors then the cure is to stop granting favors. If they get rich in the free market then good for them.

As long as you're against stealing from the rich to "get even" then we may actually be in agreement. Stealing from the rich would include things like progressive taxation, antitrust laws, discrimination laws, wrongful termination laws, etc.

----------


## Firestarter

> It depends on how people get rich. If they get rich from government favors then the cure is to stop granting favors. If they get rich in the free market then good for them.


What I'm seeing is that the elite and their cronies get richer with the help of a government and legal system that caters for the rich, especially during the current corona "pandemic".
I don't have an answer to how to "solve" inequality. I don't believe that any political ideology is the answer.

There has never been any genuine "free market", with the result that most of the wealthy families have become rich by corruption, using the government to enslave the masses.





> As long as you're against stealing from the rich to "get even" then we may actually be in agreement. Stealing from the rich would include things like progressive taxation, antitrust laws, discrimination laws, wrongful termination laws, etc.


This "pandemic" has nothing to do with a medical emergency based on "science". The complete lockdown in combination with the Blackrock "going direct" plan, has made the richer richer and the poor poorer...
Needless to say I'm against what has happened in the last year, not only because of the economic consequences, but also because of the ever more draconian police state.

I have never figured out what an "honest" tax system should be.
Over here in the Kingdom of the Netherlands we have a "progressive taxation", but because of loopholes in the tax system, the rich often pay less taxes than the middle class.

----------


## Firestarter

Canadian Billionaire Gerald Schwartz's Thornbury Nursing Services was paid 4 times the "normal" rate for nurses, charging the NHS as much as £170 an hour.
Thornbury's pays maximum wages of £86 an hour to highly specialist intensive care nurses...

Thornbury Nursing Services is part of the Acacium Group that for years was part of a parent company in the money laundering, tax haven Cayman Islands, and were ultimately owned by the London and New York investment firm TowerBrook Capital Partners, whose directors include 2 Tory donors, Ramez Sousou (who donated £525,200 between 2007 and 2016) and Filippo Cardini (a mere£2,000 in 2017): https://www.reddit.com/r/ukpolitics/..._covid_nurses/
(https://archive.is/kKVql)

----------


## Firestarter

In 2021, Forbes added 660 billionaires to its yearly list, to an unprecedented 2,755. All billionaires together are worth $13.1 trillion, up from $8 trillion on the 2020 list.


There are a record high 493 newcomers to the list, including 210 from China and Hong Kong and 98 from the U.S. Another 250 billionaires have reentered the billionaires’ list. 493 + 250 = 743, so about 80 lost their status of "billionaires".
A "staggering" 86% of all billionaires are richer than a year ago: https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidda...an-a-year-ago/

----------


## Firestarter

Of Forbes' 660 "new" billionaires, 40 became filthy rich from COVID-related business activities.
These 40 together, now own a combined $78 billion.


4 of these 40 are Canadian-Chinese (I "guess"...)
5. Yuan Liping (Canada) - $3.6 Billion; 24% stake in Shenzhen Kangtai.
32. Qiu Dongxu (Canada) - $1.2 Billion; Cofounder of Tianjin-based CanSino Biologics.
33. Yu Xuefeng (Canada) - $1.2 Billion; Cofounder of CanSino.
34. Mao Huihua (Canada) - $1 Billion; Cofounder of CanSino: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-pandemi.html

----------


## Madison320

> I have never figured out what an "honest" tax system should be.
> Over here in the Kingdom of the Netherlands we have a "progressive taxation", but because of loopholes in the tax system, the rich often pay less taxes than the middle class.


Assuming the Netherlands allows everyone to vote, even those on welfare, it's almost a certainty that the rich are paying most of the taxes. It's basic math. Politicians want to get re-elected so they pander to the majority. If you take a million dollars from one voter and give that million to a thousand voters you lose one vote but gain 1000.

----------


## Firestarter

> Politicians want to get re-elected so they pander to the majority. If you take a million dollars from one voter and give that million to a thousand voters you lose one vote but gain 1000.


I've never heard of any politician in the Netherlands using such a campaign promise to get elected. A lot of the leftist politicians (and even the right wing, which we call "liberaal") call "progressive taxes" really fair.

Maybe the biggest fraud is the "rent subsidy" that is sold to us as support for the "poor", but in reality goes directly to the the rich landlords.





> Assuming the Netherlands allows everyone to vote, even those on welfare, it's almost a certainty that the rich are paying most of the taxes.


Sure we can vote...
But our beloved dictator gets selected based on birth right. And because the Kingdom of the Netherlands is a "democracy", and... he isn't (democratically) elected... he's immune from prosecution.

Needless to say our royal family is tax exempt by constitution, but they "promise" to pay taxes. No need to check of course!

See Queen Maxima, PM Mark Rutte and Minister Sigrid Kaag at the WEF, January 2019.


The Netherlands had a (high) income tax of 52% (making it 4th in the world), and a "low" (for low incomes) income tax of 36.55% (I'm not sure what it is now).
In 2019, the VAT rate on things like groceries and medicine was increased from 6% to 9%. It is estimated that this will cost the average household an additional 300 euro per year. At the same time promising to lower the "low" income taxes.
Greetings-from-Holland#post6764693

----------


## Firestarter

In Illinois, 35% of small businesses have been closed because of the COVID lockdown.

Of small businesses, the sectors that most closed shop were: food services; accommodations industry; and the leisure and hospitality industry (50/51% closed): https://web.archive.org/web/20210403...ef2732490.html

----------


## Firestarter

In May 2016, the World Bank, in preparation of a coming pandemic, created the Pandemic Emergency Financing Facility (PEF).
The PEF is a scheme to fund countries facing a disease outbreak with pandemic potential through pandemic bonds, but in reality don't support the "poor" countries.



In 2017, the Global Preparedness Monitoring Board (GPMB) was established by the World Bank and World Health Organization, created after recommendations by the UN Secretary General’s Global Health Crises Task Force.
In June 2017, the World Bank launched the first ever $500 million pandemic emergency financing facility.

So far these pandemic bonds have never been paid out to support poor countries, not even during the worldwide COVID lockdown of the economy. As a result the investors have made a nice profit: https://silview.media/2021/04/07/fin...o-pay-or-help/
(https://archive.is/mpAn5)

----------


## Danke

> In Illinois, 35% of small businesses have been closed because of the COVID lockdown.
> 
> Of small businesses, the sectors that most closed shop were: food services; accommodations industry; and the leisure and hospitality industry (50/51% closed): https://web.archive.org/web/20210403...ef2732490.html


Hmm, didn’t Walmart, Target, etc go out of business too?

----------


## Firestarter

In violation of the Dutch law, a 925 million euro in taxpayer's money was awarded to the "foundation" Stichting Open Nederland (SON, possibly tax exempt), run by former army general Tom Middendorp, who was forced to step down in 2017, over some accidental deaths in the army. At the time he was publicly praised by PM Mark Rutte.

This was awarded in violation of the law that requires public procurement for 925 million contracts.
The Dutch state defended these corrupt actions by claiming that we need these massive amounts of unreliable quicktests ASAP.

Because the 3 directors (including Middendorp) of SON don't have a board to answer to, they can simply take whatever they want from the loot as "salary" (or consultancy fee, expenses, or whatever).
SON in turn subcontracted Lead Healthcare for the COVID quicktests without due process. Dozens of quicktest companies sued the state of the Kingdom of the Netherlands over this part of the deal, as they would like some of that easy money.

So just like elsewhere, the whole COVID pandemic, lockdown, contact tracing, testing, vaccine operation is run by the military, while making a handsome profit for the cronies of the elite (in Dutch): https://www.businessinsider.nl/stich...n-kort-geding/

----------


## Firestarter

The "pandemic" accelerated the accumulation of wealth by the billionaire class.
After the pandemic was started, central banks injected $9 trillion into economies worldwide, to blow up the economic bubble to mythical proportions. A lot of that "stimulus" has gone into monetary markets, and has benefited the ultra-rich.


The total wealth of billionaires worldwide rose from $8 trillion to $13 trillion in only 12 months - the most dramatic surge ever registered on the annual Forbes billionaire list.
On the 2021 Forbes list, the number of billionaires rose some 700 to more than 2,700. Most of the billionaires were added in China - 238 billionaires, to a total of 626. The US added 110 billionaires, to a total of 724.

In the early 2010s, the US billionaire class owned about 10% of GDP. Billionaire wealth has since surged to 15% of GDP in the US.



It doesn't seem to matter which system of politrics or economics countries profess.
In social democratic Sweden, the number of billionaires now own a share of GDP of almost 30%.
In communist China, the wealth of all billionaires increased with $1 trillion to a share of 15% of its GDP: https://www.universalpersonality.com...up-covid-cash/
(https://archive.is/tyoyJ)

----------


## Firestarter

Because of the Blackrock "going direct in the next crisis" plan in combination with the pandemic response, share prices in the pharmaceutical companies that produce COVID vaccines have soared, with Moderna's share price gaining more than 700% since February 2020, BioNTech's surged 600% and CanSino Biologics' stock gaining 440% over the same period.


As a result, 9 new vaccine billionaires were created.

Stéphane Bancel, Moderna’s CEO (worth $4.3 billion)
Ugur Sahin, CEO of BioNTech ($4 billion)
Timothy Springer, founding investor of Moderna ($2.2 billion)

Noubar Afeyan, Moderna’s Chairman ($1.9 billion)
Juan Lopez-Belmonte, Chairman of ROVI ($1.8 billion)
Robert Langer, founding investor in Moderna ($1.6 billion)

Zhu Tao, co-founder CanSino Biologics ($1.3 billion)
Qiu Dongxu, co-founder and senior vice president CanSino Biologics ($1.2 billion)
Mao Huihua, co-founder and senior vice president CanSino Biologics (worth $1 billion) 


The following billionaires have also made a great profit from the COVID pandemic.

Jiang Rensheng & family, Chair Zhifei Biological products, wealth from $7.60 billion to $24.40 billion.
Cyrus Poonawalla, Founder Serum Institute of India, wealth from $8.20 billion to $12.70 billion.

Wu Guanjiang, Co-founder Zhifei Biological products, wealth from $1.80 billion to $5.10 billion.
Pankaj Patel, Controls Cadila Healthcare, wealth from $2.90 billion to $5.00 billion: https://www.oxfam.org/en/press-relea...st-vaccinating

----------


## Firestarter

What is cronyism?
UK Health Secretary Matt Hancock got "gifted" 15% of shares in shredding firm Topwood. Hancock "forgot" to disclose that his sister Emily Gilruth also owns a stake and is a director of the firm.

Topwood was awarded a £300,000 contract by NHS Wales.
A government spokesman responded that Hancock had acted "entirely properly": https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...contracts.html





> In another great example of crony capitalism, Alex Bourne was awarded £30 million in contracts, despite having no experience in medical supplies.
> Alex Bourne is however the former neighbour and buddy of UK health secretary Matt Hancock.
> See  the 2 friends at Alex Bourne's former pub, the Cock Inn in Thurlow.

----------


## Firestarter

The number of billionaires in the UK reached a new record because of the COVID "pandemic".

24 people were added to the UK billionaires' list, making a total of 171 billionaires: https://www.theguardian.com/business...covid-pandemic

----------


## Firestarter

Health Secretary Matt Hancock was forced to resign, not over his never-ending corrupt deals, but over having an affair with Gina Coladangelo.
Gina is not a billionaire, but a mere multimillionaire...

Gina’s brother, Roberto Coladangelo, is an executive director at Partnering Health Limited (PHL Group) that in one of those prime examples of cronyism was awarded a series of contracts with the NHS since Gina became Hancock’s adviser/mistress,

Gina’s Italian father, Rino Coladangelo, made millions as CEO of pharmaceutical consultancy Rephine (no information on being awarded government contracts): https://www.standard.co.uk/insider/g...e-b942663.html

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK, like elsewhere, a "pandemic" of closures of independent retailers can be expected.
All in all "High Street" debt at independent enterprises rocketed five-fold to £2.4 billion since the start of the pandemic.

68,000 small retailers saw their collective debt rise from £250 million to £1.23 billion since the the pandemic was started.
Another 56,000 small hospitality firms have increased their debt from £190 million to £840 million, while borrowings at 20,000 hair and beauty businesses have rocketed from £50 million to £300 million: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/ma...-pandemic.html

----------


## Firestarter

Could it be that billionaires are actually happy with the suffering of others (while cynically advertising themselves as philanthropists)?

As a result of the pandemic global food prices hit a new high.
This has resulted in a huge increase in hungry people, by more than 150 million.

From 2019 to 2020 food insecure people went from around 650 million to 811 million people, more than 10% of the world population.

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/pa...crisis-unfolds

----------


## Krugminator2

> Could it be that billionaires are actually happy with the suffering of others (while cynically advertising themselves as philanthropists)?
> 
> As a result of the pandemic global food prices hit a new high.
> This has resulted in a huge increase in hungry people, by more than 150 million.
> 
> From 2019 to 2020 food insecure people went from around 650 million to 811 million people, more than 10% of the world population.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/pa...crisis-unfolds


Number of people starving because of billionaires worldwide - Zero.

Number of people with  higher standards of living because of Amazon and Wal-Mart - billions

It turns out there is no money in not getting products to people. Jeff Bezos has likely helped more people by starting Amazon than all the charitable giving in world history.

----------


## oyarde

You guys are doomed anyway , The Danke variant is coming.

----------


## Firestarter

> Number of people starving because of billionaires worldwide - Zero.
> 
> Number of people with  higher standards of living because of Amazon and Wal-Mart - billions


More lies from our resident mainstream propaganda supporter?!?
One of the richest men in the world, the Rockefeller connected eugenics psychopath Bill Gates, is funding the destruction of food...




> Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> The same Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation that plays a huge role in orchestrating the COVID-19 “pandemic”, is financing the Alliance for a Green Revolution in Africa (AGRA) to destroy food production, as obviously they don’t want Africa to eat (“sustainable” agriculture sounds so much better than genocide!)…
> 
> 
> Buying up all the farm land seems to be part of a bigger agenda to create a food monopoly (not unlike Microsoft's computer monopoly).
> 
> The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation is the biggest funders of the Consultative Group for International Agricultural Research (CGIAR). Bill Gates' Foundation has funded CGIAR with more than $720 million since 2003.
> Second and third is the UK and US government are. Also see the Kingdom of the Netherlands, 4th biggest funder of CGIAR.
> ...


Enslaved-by-World-Bank-and-IMF

----------


## Krugminator2

> More lies from our resident mainstream propaganda supporter?!?
> One of the richest men in the world, the Rockefeller connected eugenics psychopath Bill Gates, is funding the destruction of food...
> 
> Enslaved-by-World-Bank-and-IMF


Bill Gates is buying land so people in Africa can't eat. I see.

----------


## Firestarter

> Bill Gates is buying land so people in Africa can't eat. I see.


I guess that CNN, BBC or Bloomberg "forgot" to report this?!?




> In Tanzania, AGRA’s approach forced small-scale food into debt.
> Projects in Zambia also led to the indebtedness of participating small-scale food producers. Some farmers already after the first harvest were unable to repay loans for fertilizer and seeds.
> AGRA has forced farmers to grow maize. Some countries, like Zambia, have nearly doubled the area planted with maize as a result of the Green Revolution incentives to plant the crop, yet their productivity growth over the 12- year period is only 27%.
> 
> The results are disastrous (even before the corona “pandemic”). The number of severely undernourished people in AGRA countries increased from 100.5 million to 131.3 million from 2006 to 2018 (a 30% increase).
> For Sub-Saharan Africa as a whole, the number of severely undernourished people increased by more than 50 million to 230 million people, but the share thereof decreased slightly from 24.3% to 22.5%.
> 
> In Nigeria and Uganda the increase in undernourishment was the largest, with the number more than doubling in these 12 years. In Kenya, Niger, Nigeria, and Uganda the share as well as the number of starving increased.
> Only Ethiopia reports a significant decline in the amount of chronically hungry people: https://www.rosalux.de/fileadmin/rls...es_AGRA_en.pdf


Enslaved-by-World-Bank-and-IMF

----------


## Danke

https://www.bitchute.com/video/a4smPs9Qthb5/

----------


## Danke

https://rumble.com/vjccap-using-disa...tin-fitts.html

----------


## Firestarter

The UN has once again boasted that some 41 million people worldwide are at risk of famine.

Instead of denouncing the lockdown that is causing this pandemic, the UN World Food Programme (WFP) demands $6 billion to "help" those at risk in 43 countries: https://www.reuters.com/world/un-age...ne-2021-06-22/

----------


## Firestarter

Former Tory councillor Steve Dechan got awarded a £120 million UK government contract for PPE face shields. Because the face shields were of so poor quality they were not used.
Only 274,200 of the 120 million shields were delivered, making the cost £423 per visor, which can be  bought online for less than £1.

Almost one-in-ten lucrative PPE contracts were awarded that came through the crony VIP channel, while less than one-in-a-hundred that came through the ordinary lane were awarded government contracts: https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/ne...ontract-283121

----------


## Snowball

http://illuminatimindcontrol.com/the...tomato-bubble/

explained above.

----------


## Firestarter

Many foolishly believe that the eviction moratorium and repeated extensions in the USA was designed to protect tenants that couldn't pay their rent.
In reality the eviction moratorium was aimed at relatively small (middle class) landlords. Now that these have come into serious financial trouble by not getting rent paid, the big investment funds are getting ready to scoop up some cheap real estate.

So just in time they let the eviction moratorium expire on 31 July.
So this month an eviction wave is expected to hit tenants behind in rent. And the big investors will start buying real estate not having to worry over bad publicity to evict poor tenants...

How will these evicted people practise social distancing, when they don't have a home to distance themselves: https://www.activistpost.com/2021/08...s-history.html

----------


## Firestarter

While many small businesses have been bankrupted by the COVID lockdown, filthy "lords" are getting the corrupt millions for their role in staging the pandemic.

To keep his corrupt dealings out of the public eye, UK Minister for NHS Test and Trace Lord Bethell sent/received thousands of private emails (as many as 33,000 mails) about official government activity related to awarding government contracts worth £87.5 million to the York-based firm Abingdon Health in April 2020 for home COVID antibody tests.
Of course these antibody tests were a complete fraud, so the deal was cancelled after Abingdon received a cool £19 million of money paid for by the taxpayer.

The UK Government refuses to do detailed searches of the messages sent and received by Bethell because they don't want to expose the scandal.
Lord Bethell dealt closely with official government adviser, professor Sir John Bell, who put the consortium together and supported the deal: https://archive.is/JQ7JZ

----------


## Firestarter

Italian "COVID czar" Domenico Arcuri is accused of (being part of a group) embezzling 77 million Euro on a 1.25 billion Euro deal for 800 million Chinese masks in 2020.
He could have bought Korean masks for 0.80 euros each, but instead chose the Chinese firm for 0.55 Euro per mask, plus the transport price.

The huge commission was reportedly paid to his "friend".
Arcuri was fired by Prime Minister Mario Draghi in March 2021:
https://algulf.net/2021/10/19/chines...he-best/?amp=1

----------


## Firestarter

The 500 richest people of the Kingdom of the Netherlands gotten almost 20% richer in the last year. These 500 richest Dutch people, in the Quote 500, together are now worth 220 billion euros.
Most of these billionaires became rich from investments in real estate (Prince Bernhard Jr. not on this list?) or tech companies (Mabel).

Interestingly 4 of the richest 11 became billionaires from investments in the paying service Adyen (highest of these, Arnout Schuijff at place 7, with 3.5 billion euro).
Obviously it pays to be in business with the royal degenerates. The widow of Prince Friso, Mabel, has made place 50 with 880 million euro, mostly from investments in Ayden.

So now according to the Dutch media, the Dutch royal family in total is worth a mere 1.2 billion euro: https://netherlandsnewslive.com/quot...te-500/272546/
(in Dutch: https://www.ad.nl/geld/quote-500-noo...airs~a614af91/)

----------


## Firestarter

The wealth of the US's billionaires has grown with $2.1 trillion, to over $5 trillion, since the pandemic was started, a 70% increase in only 19 months. The $5 trillion owned by 745 billionaires is two-thirds more than the $3 trillion held by the poorest half of U.S. households.
With Elon Musk's wealth growing an impressive 750%.


In contrast, since the pandemic was started, almost 89 million Americans became unemployed.

Some billionaires paid no federal income taxes in recent years, including Jeff Bezos, Elon Musk,  Michael Bloomberg, and George Soros.
From 2014 to 18, the US’s top 25 billionaires paid a tax rate of only 3.4% on a combined $400 billion increase in wealth: https://inequality.org/great-divide/...fore-pandemic/

----------


## Firestarter

Virginia's 8 billionaires got $7 billion richer in the first 10 months of the COVID pandemic, a 17% increase.

Daniel D’Aniello, $3.8 Billion, is a co-founder and chairman of The Carlyle Group.
William Conway Jr., $3.4 Billion, is one of the founding partners of The Carlyle Group: https://virginia-organizing.org/virg...jumping-by-17/

----------


## Firestarter

According to Bloomberg, the richest 500 billionaires on earth, increased their total wealth with some $1 trillion (882 billion euro) in 2021 to a grand total of more than $8.4 trillion.
The world's 10 richest added a total of $402 billion to their wealth in 2021.



Elon Musk of Tesla gained the most, adding $118 billion to become by far the world's richest, with $308 billion (in January that was).
Bernard Arnault, of Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy, added $63 billion to his fortune.
Google-cofounders Larry Page and Sergey Brin added $47 billion and $45 billion to their wealth respectively.
Mark Zuckerberg of Facebook gained a respectable $25 billion in 2021.

The top 0.01% (520,000) richest individuals, who own at least $19 million, now hold 11% of the world's wealth, up from 10% in 2020, while in the mid-1990s the top 0.01% owned "only" 7% of the world's wealth: https://archive.md/EEg8O

----------


## Firestarter

Rob Kapito, President of the biggest investment fund in the world BlackRock, told oil and gas executives that “entitled” Americans should "prepare" for coming shortages of food and other goods.
Of course he was talking about investment opportunities that will arrive because of the coming (already happening) “scarcity inflation”...

While these “entitled” Americans can profit from this scenario, the lower and middle class will simply have to look for a second job to make ends meet. Bloomberg estimates that the average US household will spend an extra $5,200 in 2022 on consumer goods (that's $100 per week!).
BlackRock has of course also been inflating housing prices, which is making home ownership unaffordable for the overwhelming majority of people.

And while the poor are getting poorer, because of the same plandemic, BlackRock's managed assets first soared to $8.7 trillion by January 2021, and already passed $10 trillion in January 2022: https://archive.ph/GyWxW

----------


## Firestarter

Since the pandemic was started in March 2020, 573 people became (new) billionaires, one every 30 hours. 
Today, a total of 2,668 billionaires own $12.7 trillion, an increase of $3.78 trillion since the pandemic was started. The total wealth of the world’s billionaires is now equal to 13.9% of global GDP; up from 4.4% in 2000.
Billionaires’ wealth has risen more in the first 2 years of the pandemic than in the previous 23 years combined.

Record-high global food price inflation is used to make sure that the middle and lower class will have to work even more hours to make ends meet.
It is expected that in 2022 263 million more people will crash into extreme poverty, about a million people every 33 hours.

The pandemic lockdown and food prices have pushed 60% of the never developing world to the brink of debt distress: https://www.oxfam.org/en/press-relea...ple-could-fall

----------


## Firestarter

In our Brave new world, sanctions can and will be used to give the selected oligarchs a monopoly.
So sanctions against Russia really means creating a monopoly for the oligarchy.

Queen Elizabeth's Chancellor of the Exchequer Rishi Sunak is part of the team that promotes sanctions against Russia and importing Ukrainian refugees to the west of Europe.
Sunak's wife Akshata Murthy is one of the wealthiest women in Britain, and owns a 0.9% stake in the IT and consultancy business Infosys, worth hundreds of millions.

While many companies have left, Infosys continued to do business in Russia through its Moscow office (until the media hysteria erupted): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nked-firm.html

----------


## Firestarter

The lockdowns "_reorganised society to protect the wealthy while sacrificing the poor and the vulnerable_" and are "_the biggest driver of inequality in our lifetime_".



> We harmed the well-being of the working class, the poor, and the well-being of kids. We harmed the health, both the psychological and physical health of huge populations in the West.


.
Early in the plandemic, it was estimated that the lockdowns would throw 100 million people into poverty - meaning less than $2 a day of income.
As a result of the lockdowns, tens of millions of people are starving.

Jeremy Farrar (director of the Wellcome Trust), Tony Fauci, and Francis Collins (US health chief), marginalised scientists "_that disagreed with them, by working with the press and Big Tech to suppress_" their voices: https://www.conservativewoman.co.uk/...ich-the-elite/

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe the billionaires expect a coming market crash, or maybe it's merely to prevent them from being taxed.
Aren't the Biden administration big words of taxing the rich a charade?!? Don't they have some other strategies to legally evade taxes, like putting it in slush funds (NGOs)?

From November 2021, across the S&P 500, insiders have sold a record $63.5 billion in shares, a 50% increase from all of 2020.
At least 48 global business leaders have sold shares in their own companies this year, including: Elon Musk - Tesla; Mark Zuckerberg - Meta Platforms; Ronald Lauder - Estee Lauder; Larry Page and Sergey Brin - Alphabet Inc. (Google).

Tesla Chief Executive Elon Musk has sold more than $1 billion of stock in the past weeks, but now owns even more Tesla shares (!) than when he started selling in November 2021: https://www.thestreet.com/investing/...-sales-to-peak

----------


## Krugminator2

> And I am not surprised at all. Those people will make money from whatever crisis happens on this planet. Sometimes I even think about what they need that money for. They do not even use it for anything and just sit on it like Scrooge McDuck. The money they earn does not contribute anything to the community and just ends up in their wallets.


I know. I hate those people who provide goods and services at low cost and make everyone better off. The real heroes are the people sitting with their thumb up their ass whining on the internet about billionaires.

----------


## devil21

> And I am not surprised at all. Those people will make money from whatever crisis happens on this planet. Sometimes I even think about what they need that money for. They do not even use it for anything and just sit on it like Scrooge McDuck. The money they earn does not contribute anything to the community and just ends up in their wallets.


Of course they use it for some things.  Stuff like exerting more control over everyone by funding depop vax research (Gates), buying off "activists" and government officials (Soros) to do their bidding, etc.  Many of them are deep state CIA/MIC family connected, so the money is just funneled to them through inside info.  They serve as cash sponges so that the serfs don't get it instead and put it into the Main St economy.  As long as the lion's share of created money sits idle doing nothing in billionaire's accounts it won't affect the Main St economy or monetary policy decisions.  Hence why the wealth gap has grown so large.

----------


## Madison320

> Of course they use it for some things.  Stuff like exerting more control over everyone by funding depop vax research (Gates), buying off "activists" and government officials (Soros) to do their bidding, etc.  Many of them are deep state CIA/MIC family connected, so the money is just funneled to them through inside info.  They serve as cash sponges so that the serfs don't get it instead and put it into the Main St economy.  As long as the lion's share of created money sits idle doing nothing in billionaire's accounts it won't affect the Main St economy or monetary policy decisions.  Hence why the wealth gap has grown so large.


Yeah, we should have an even more steeply progressive tax rate to get that money that was stolen by all those billionaires. They don't deserve it, but I do. I could put that money to good use. 

That's what Karl Marx would do, he even wrote it down. The second plank of the Communist Manifesto: "A heavy progressive or graduated income tax."

----------


## devil21

> Yeah, we should have an even more steeply progressive tax rate to get that money that was stolen by all those billionaires. They don't deserve it, but I do. I could put that money to good use. 
> 
> That's what Karl Marx would do, he even wrote it down. The second plank of the Communist Manifesto: "A heavy progressive or graduated income tax."


Yeah and it's been enforced mercilessly against the common man, but not so much against the billionaires who hide the money in offshore accounts and untaxed IRS loopholes they pay good money to politicians to create for them.

----------

